# Kaido vs Luffy at 100% - Who wins?



## Luffy (May 27, 2022)

If both Luffy and Kaido started off fresh no prior fights or anything, who would win?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Luffy took all of Kaido’s strongest attacks head on and then overpowered Kaido’s strongest attack. What could Kaido even do to him?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 4 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Luffy took all of Kaido’s strongest attacks head on and then overpowered Kaido’s strongest attack. What could Kaido even do to him?


"What could Kaido even do to him? "

He KO'd him like 3-4 times, each time (except the last when he went G5) Luffy requiring rescue/food/medical attention before returning to the fight. 

Are we *REALLY* asking ourselves right now "What could a *top tier* even do to another top tier?" at this stage in the story??? C'mon guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 12


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> "What could Kaido even do to him? "
> 
> He KO'd him like 3-4 times, each time Luffy requiring rescue/food/medical attention before returning to the fight.


The first 2 KO’s were before he could really use ACoC. The last KO it was while Luffy was distracted. You think Kaido is KOing a fresh Luffy with ACoC and awakening?

Fascinating. Show us some evidence that he’s capable of that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Ludi (May 27, 2022)

A full power post kaido fight Luffy would beat IC wano Kaido. If you put any restrictions on Luffy he loses. So extreme diff.

Kaido aknowledged he would lose to the one being JoyBoy. And pre G5 Luffy was more damaged than Kaido was at that moment. So equalising the health should benefit Luffy more, who won regardless in canon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> "What could Kaido even do to him? "
> 
> He KO'd him like 3-4 times, each time (except the last when he went G5) Luffy requiring rescue/food/medical attention before returning to the fight.
> 
> Are we *REALLY* asking ourselves right now "What could a *top tier* even do to another top tier?" at this stage in the story??? C'mon guys.


Some people just think fights are who has the strongest attack (legion members) and dont take into account literally anything else in a fight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 27, 2022)

Kaido very high diff. There would be no point of having Kaido go through a gauntlet if Luffy was stronger in a 1 vs 1.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Some people just think fights are who has the strongest attack (legion members) and dont take into account literally anything else in a fight.


What exactly would Kaido do against a bajrang gun? What about multiple? Where is this hidden manga y’all have access to? I’d love to read it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Empathy (May 27, 2022)

Full power Kaidou probably would’ve overpowered Luffy’s final attack. Yamato noted his power decreasing as soon as the third rematch started. Luffy got a full restore and zenkai boost each time he was defeated, healed, and came back, whereas Kaidou got no breaks.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What exactly would Kaido do against a bajrang gun? What about multiple? Where is this hidden manga y’all have access to? I’d love to read it.


- Dodge it instead.
- Not get 1-shot by it since he wouldn't be on deaths door after a 17 opponent gauntlet + stamina being sapped from carrying an island the entire time.
- Etc

Put your critical thinking cap on.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Full power Kaidou probably would’ve overpowered Luffy’s final attack. Yamato noted his power decreasing as soon as the third rematch started. Luffy got a full restore and zenkai boost each time he was defeated, healed, and came back, whereas Kaidou got no breaks.


Does this apply to Doflamingo also?

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Empathy (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Does this apply to Doflamingo also?



Yeah.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> - Dodge it instead.
> - Not get 1-shot by it since he wouldn't be on deaths door after a 17 opponent gauntlet + stamina being sapped from carrying an island the entire time.
> - Etc
> 
> Put your critical thinking cap on.


Put YOUR critical thinking cap on. Nothing about Kaido’s character says he backs down from a head on confrontation of an opponents strongest attack. You’re just writing fan fiction to justify why your favorite character lost.

Throughout most of the latter part of their fight Kaido kept commenting on the state Luffy was in. But someone he was at some disadvantage. Kaido even got a free shot of one of his strongest attacks on Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The first 2 KO’s were before he could really use ACoC. The last KO it was while Luffy was distracted. *You think Kaido is KOing a fresh Luffy with ACoC and awakening?
> 
> Fascinating. Show us some evidence that he’s capable of that?*


That's not what I said, genius. I'm mocking the fact that you think Kaido can't do *ANYTHING* to Luffy. They are top tiers. 

Also, the CP-0 distraction meant nothing. That was Luffy's final G4 attack, which we know wouldn't have put down Kaido since he went on to perform well against G5 after. Meaning he would have KO'd Luffy there anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludi (May 27, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Kaido very high diff. There would be no point of having Kaido go through a gauntlet if Luffy was stronger in a 1 vs 1.


He wasn't, indeed. He only became by the very very end. However, access to this state he won with he starts with now. I became to like kaido quite a lot as a fighter, but the comparison isn't completely accurate or honest really, how much I would want it to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

*Kaido bro cope in full force again I see.

I expect nothing less. 



Luffy has officially defeated Kaido while both weren't fresh with Luffy being one who literally died.*

_*But the way people overrate freshness here is something, like Kaido is jumping a tier or something because he's "Fresh".*_


*Fresh Luffy Vs Fresh Kaido is ending the same, Kaido getting bashed the fuck out of existence and down into magma.

Get rid of the Copium and accept that which Oda has portrayed, Luffy is officially stronger than Kaido.

Don't try make excuses for Kaido when Oda himself doesn't even do so, he just portrayed Luffy as Stronger and that's all.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 6


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Put YOUR critical thinking cap on. Nothing about Kaido’s character says he backs down from a head on confrontation of an opponents strongest attack. You’re just writing fan fiction to justify *why your favorite character lost.*


Since when is Kaido my "favorite character"? That's news to me. I could care less that he lost.  I *expected* him to lose. This isn't a story about Kaido, it's a story about Luffy.

And Kaido does dodge and parry attacks. We saw him do so *several* times throughout the gauntlet he ran. Fan fiction is thinking a* top tier* "can't do *anything*" to another* top tier *when we have *already been shown otherwise from the author himself.*


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 27, 2022)

Ludi said:


> y end. However, access to this state he won with he starts with now. I became to like kaido quite a lot as a fighter, but the comparison isn't completely acc


Then why not have Luffy 1 vs 1 him without the scabbards Yamato?

Because Oda wants to show that Kaido>Luffy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> That's not what I said, genius. I'm mocking the fact that you think Kaido can't do *ANYTHING* to Luffy. They are top tiers.
> 
> Also, the CP-0 distraction meant nothing. That was Luffy's final G4 attack, which we know wouldn't have put down Kaido since he went on to perform well against G5 after. Meaning he would have KO'd Luffy there anyway.


Except 100% Luffy has awakening. He wouldn’t be KO’d by that. How would Kaido overpower Bajrang Gun? Also, Kaido would be taking Luffy’s ACoC attacks from the very outset of the fight, not only after Luffy has already been KO’d and gotten up.

Like I said, several times Kaido commented on Luffy’s state. Never his own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

anyone voting Laido is reading Two Piece

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> *Except 100% Luffy has awakening.* He wouldn’t be KO’d by that. *How would Kaido overpower Bajrang Gun?* Also, Kaido would be taking Luffy’s ACoC attacks from the very outset of the fight, not only after Luffy has already been KO’d and gotten up.
> 
> Like I said, several times Kaido commented on Luffy’s state. Never his own.


Kaido has showcased far better stamina and endurance than Luffy has. He uses G5 too early and that's a wrap for him. Kaido can compete with G5 and Kaido can tank more damage than Luffy. 

He doesn't have to. He can dodge or just not be KO'd by it since he wouldn't be running on fumes when he takes it this time.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> anyone voting Laido is reading Two Piece


Or just knows how to read the manga correctly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Since when is Kaido my "favorite character"? That's news to me. I could care less that he lost.  I *expected* him to lose. This isn't a story about Kaido, it's a story about Luffy.
> 
> And Kaido does dodge and parry attacks. We saw him do so *several* times throughout the gauntlet he ran. Fan fiction is thinking a* top tier* "can't do *anything*" to another* top tier *when we have *already been shown otherwise from the author himself.*


You’re arguing semantics. The point is, Luffy’s strongest attack is far above Kaido’s. I clearly didn’t mean Kaido couldn’t hurt Luffy, but he certainly cannot put down G5 Luffy. He hit him with everything but the kitchen sink. He landed more attacks than Luffy did by far and still got stopped.




Louis-954 said:


> Or just knows how to read the manga correctly.


The same way y’all ‘read the manga correctly’ against Doflamingo. Lmao, old habits never die, I gues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Empathy (May 27, 2022)

I think Kaidou was already clearly almost on fumes as soon as the G5 fight started. Most of Luffy’s, ‘attacks,’ before his final ultimate one were just gag attacks like jumping rope with Kaidou.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Then why not have Luffy 1 vs 1 him without the scabbards Yamato?
> 
> Because Oda wants to show that Kaido>Luffy.



This is so stupidly wrong it's insane.

Luffy died Incase you don't know, Luffy was literally worse for wear Incase you don't know.

The Whole Little amount of stamina you're trying to scrap for does not do anything against an attack massively more powerful than Kaido in every way possible.



So what now, fresh kaido actually full on tanks the also weakened Luffy fist because he's "fresh"?.

I also don't remember it being stated anywhere that those battles before Luffy in any affected his real combat ability, like did his Haki get weaker and less potent or something.

What exactly are you looking for in a "fresh" Kaido exactly


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 27, 2022)

This is a battle of endurance that Kaido wins. Once Luffy masters his awakening he'll have the upperhand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 27, 2022)

These Luffy stans are something else. I didn't even know they were possibly worse than the legion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> This is so stupidly wrong it's insane.
> 
> Luffy died Incase you don't know, Luffy was literally worse for wear Incase you don't know.
> 
> ...


Yes I think that Luffy died and was very weakened thats why he gives Kaido a very high diff fight.'

Oda has a way of drawing fights. He made Luffy and Katakuri equals, Luffy and Lucci and soon will make Luffy and Blackbeard. He didn't do the same for the Kaido fight. Luffy had help.


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What exactly would Kaido do against a bajrang gun? What about multiple? Where is this hidden manga y’all have access to? I’d love to read it.


Why would he have to deal with it? He could put luffy down before he even pulls it out. Hes done so multiple times already, while being nerfed from fighting like 15 other people and carrying an island.


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> These Luffy stans are something else. I didn't even know they were possibly worse than the legion.



Nah, we just don't make fanfiction excuses for why Kaido lost to an attack portrayed as massively more greater than him to a very significant point that it could pummel him into the earth.

Fresh Kaido and fresh Luffy ends the same, Kaido gets bashed.

Luffy has been officially declared stronger through this battle yet you think Luffy fans are the one with the Copium to deny canon.

And I'm not even a Luffy fan, I prefer Admirals over the *Clownko.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 27, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> These Luffy stans are something else. I didn't even know they were possibly worse than the legion.


Thats impossible

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Kaido has showcased far better stamina and endurance than Luffy has. He uses G5 too early and that's a wrap for him. Kaido can compete with G5 and Kaido can tank more damage than Luffy.
> 
> He doesn't have to. He can dodge or just not be KO'd by it since he wouldn't be running on fumes when he takes it this time.


Sitting there watching Kaido decide to take all of these strong attacks and meet Luffy’s strongest attack head on with his own strongest attack is enough. Saying “he could dodge left and then get his own awakening and turn his club gigantic and also take energy steroid” is fanfiction.

He lost. If lifting the island was holding him back, he should have put it down. If taking those scabbard attacks his holding him back, he shouldn’t have chosen to take them.


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> And I'm not even a Luffy fan, I prefer Admirals over the *Clownko.*


Self report


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 27, 2022)

Do you guys honestly think Kaido would lose to one attack if he were fresh?


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> - Dodge it instead.
> - Not get 1-shot by it since he wouldn't be on deaths door after a 17 opponent gauntlet + stamina being sapped from carrying an island the entire time.
> - Etc
> 
> Put your critical thinking cap on.


They are a legion member, initiation is burning your critical thinking cap.


----------



## Bobybobster (May 27, 2022)

you can look at luffy's progression by comparing what it took kaido to ko him. Starting from being KO'd by 1 thunder bagua to now tanking kaido's strongest acoc attacks in g5 whilst nearly dead...

Wuffy too strong  

On topic, extreme diff for now. Both get KO'd. Probably the same way as in canon. Kaido tries to melt bajrang gun, gets obliterated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Why would he have to deal with it? He could put luffy down before he even pulls it out. Hes done so multiple times already, while being nerfed from fighting like 15 other people and carrying an island.



_*Where In any panel does it state that the gauntlet which consisted of a lot of Fodders who couldn't do anything significant to a careless Kaido weakened him?

And where does it state carrying the Island weakens him?

Or did Kaido not state that he wouldn't be doing anything to weaken himself the moment he acknowledged Luffy as an opponent?

Where is this fanfiction of the island weakening Kaidos stats or even other battles weakening him before the one battle with Luffy which actually did the most significant damage.

Luffy was the only one whom Kaido actually took as an opponent, Luffy drew the most draining power from Kaido.*_

*What did the others do .

Luffy was weakened too did you know, Luffy actually died did you know .*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> "What could Kaido even do to him? "
> 
> *He KO'd him like 3-4 times*, each time (except the last when he went G5) Luffy requiring rescue/food/medical attention before returning to the fight.
> 
> Are we *REALLY* asking ourselves right now "What could a *top tier* even do to another top tier?" at this stage in the story??? C'mon guys.


Yea b4 final PU aka G5 . 
Plz talk about fresh  G5 Luffy vs fresh Kaido . Dont bring outdated Luffy feat here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You’re arguing semantics. The point is, Luffy’s strongest attack is far above Kaido’s. I clearly didn’t mean Kaido couldn’t hurt Luffy, but he certainly cannot put down G5 Luffy. He hit him with everything but the kitchen sink. He landed more attacks than Luffy did by far and still got stopped.
> 
> 
> *
> The same way y’all ‘read the manga correctly’ against Doflamingo. *Lmao, old habits never die, I gues.


The strongest attack isn't the only thing that matters in a fight is what you don't seem to understand. He doesn't have to put him down, it'd run out on its own. You're also conveniently ignoring Kaido's ridiculous stamina that he displayed throughout the gauntlet while carrying an island that also saps stamina.

You don't even know what my opinions are in that fight, what??  Talk about pulling stuff out of your ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yea b4 final PU aka G5 .
> Plz talk about fresh  G5 Luffy vs fresh Kaido . Dont bring outdated Luffy feat here


The street goes both ways. You don't get to ignore Kaido's stamina and endurance and just pretend Bajrang Gun one-shots him no matter what.


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Shunsuiju said:


> Do you guys honestly think Kaido would lose to one attack if he were fresh?



Yes, All of Kaidos attacks bar the drum dragon proved massively useless on G5 Luffy.

G5 Luffy Vs dragon and Hybrid Kaido wasn't a fight, it was just Kaido getting rolled.

Luffy massively outmatched dragon and Hybrid mode, if doesn't matter what type of stamina you're giving Kaido.

If the attack is so much greater than you that it could apply such great amount of damage in one blow then stamina is useless.

It doesn't matter what you believe, Luffy is officially stronger than Kaido now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Sitting there watching Kaido decide to take all of these strong attacks and meet Luffy’s strongest attack head on with his own strongest attack is enough. Saying “he could dodge left and then get his own awakening and turn his club gigantic and also take energy steroid” is fanfiction.
> 
> *He lost. If lifting the island was holding him back, he should have put it down.* If taking those scabbard attacks his holding him back, he shouldn’t have chosen to take them.


It's not fanfiction though. He dodged plenty of attacks in the fight. ALso, I never said anything about awakening.

Right, I don't disagree. We're not talking about that though. We're talking about if they were both 100% with no distractions "What would happen?" Therefore, mentioning the island as stamina drain is a benefit to my argument here. You don't get to pretend it doesn't exist because it's inconvenient for you.

Focus.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Why would he have to deal with it? He could put luffy down before he even pulls it out. Hes done so multiple times already, while being nerfed from fighting like 15 other people and carrying an island.


The same way he put Luffy down before Luffy used Bajrang Gun? He cracked Luffy with like 13 named attacks in a row. Even Base Luffy was getting cracked with named attacks and wasn’t going down.

I think you guys are trying to use different versions of Luffy to make your argument. We are talking about current, sky splitting Yonkou level Luffy who has access to G4, ACoC, ACoA and Awakening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> G5 Luffy Vs dragon and Hybrid Kaido wasn't a fight, it was just Kaido getting rolled.


With the help of 60 chapters of fighting mind you.


----------



## Siskebabas (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Yes, All of Kaidos attacks bar the drum dragon proved massively useless on G5 Luffy.
> 
> G5 Luffy Vs dragon and Hybrid Kaido wasn't a fight, it was just Kaido getting rolled.
> 
> ...


None of the attacks Kaido landed were useless, thats nonsense. All attacks do damage, Kido stated clearly even minicules damage adds up eventually


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> It's not fanfiction though. He dodged plenty of attacks in the fight.
> 
> Right, I don't disagree. We're not talking about that though. We're talking about if they were both 100% with no distractions "What would happen?" Therefore, mentioning the island as stamina drain is a benefit to my argument here. You don't get to pretend it doesn't exist because it's inconvenient for you.
> 
> Focus.



Your fanfic Island stamina drain does not exist.

Kaido noted to Luffy that he wouldn't be doing anything that would make him weaker the very moment he acknowledged Luffy 

If Island stuff was a stamina drain then what does that statement mean then .


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> It's not fanfiction though. He dodged plenty of attacks in the fight. ALso, I never said anything about awakening.
> 
> Right, I don't disagree. We're not talking about that though. We're talking about if they were both 100% with no distractions "What would happen?" Therefore, mentioning the island as stamina drain is a benefit to my argument here. You don't get to pretend it doesn't exist because it's inconvenient for you.
> 
> Focus.


Kaido hit Luffy with A BUNCH of named attacks and he didn’t go down. Why is Kaido’s exhaustion more relevant than Luffy’s? Luffy literally died and had to restart his heart. Momo and Kaido commented on Luffy’s exhaustion.

Why wouldn’t Luffy’s Bajrang gun be stronger and possibly faster if he was 100% fresh?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Luffy took all of Kaido’s strongest attacks head on and then overpowered Kaido’s strongest attack. What could Kaido even do to him?



This. G5 Luffy, or more precisely awakened sun god Nika is a walking PIS. Though Oda kinda was clever enough to skilfully retcon what Luffy already was from the start: toonish rubber.



Louis-954 said:


> "What could Kaido even do to him? "
> 
> He KO'd him like 3-4 times, each time (except the last when he went G5) Luffy requiring rescue/food/medical attention before returning to the fight.
> 
> Are we *REALLY* asking ourselves right now "What could a *top tier* even do to another top tier?" at this stage in the story??? C'mon guys.



100% Luffy means 100% awakened Luffy.

Dude fucking came back from death itself thanks to his DF, TWICE. 

Then clowned all Kaidou's strongest attacks until getting serious and one shotting him. 

What are you talking about lol. Re-read the manga my brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Kaido hit Luffy with A BUNCH of named attacks and didn’t go down. Why is Kaido’s exhaustion more relevant than Luffy’s? Luffy literally died and had to restart his heart. Momo and Kaido commented on Luffy’s exhaustion.
> 
> Why wouldn’t Luffy’s Bajrang gun be stronger and possibly faster if he was 100% fresh?



Nahh, so you see Luffy dying didn't do shit!

Everybody commenting on Just how Luffy is weakening doesn't mean shit!

But Kaido getting some 2% boost is fucking gonna change the whole game.

Believe it!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2022)

Luffy would clean his clock. He started the battle weaker than Kaido and ended it as his superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2022)

Kaido would win. Luffy had help from 15 people, and passive flame cloud debuff


MartyMcFly1 said:


> Does this apply to Doflamingo also?


Of course. Law served Doflamingo up to Luffy on a platter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> This. G5 Luffy, or more precisely awakened sun god Nika is a walking PIS. Though Oda kinda was clever enough to skilfully retcon what Luffy already was from the start: toonish rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You telling anyone to "re-read the manga" is comedy gold. 95% of the time you have no idea what you're looking at.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Kaido hit Luffy with A BUNCH of named attacks and he didn’t go down.* Why is Kaido’s exhaustion more relevant than Luffy’s?* Luffy literally died and had to restart his heart. Momo and Kaido commented on Luffy’s exhaustion.
> 
> *Why wouldn’t Luffy’s Bajrang gun be stronger and possibly faster if he was 100% fresh?*


Because Kaido ran a gauntlet, Luffy got *4 breaks where he was protected, fed and given medical attention*. Who coddled Kaido?

Street goes both ways for Kaido's attack. If he's not carrying an island and hasn't been weakened by 17 opponents, wouldn't his attack be stronger, faster, hotter?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Nahh, so you see Luffy dying didn't do shit!
> 
> Everybody commenting on Just how Luffy is weakening doesn't mean shit!
> 
> ...


And apparently thinking Luffy wins means you are a Luffy Stan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Code said:


> And apparently thinking Luffy wins means you are a Luffy Stan


Oh fuck no, Never in a million years will I be a Luffy fan.



But What else can the Kaido bro resort to after their fave got bashed the fuck out into magma in a devastating loss.

Be prepared for the rolls of Copium even after the narrator box reads Luffy, the worlds strongest man.


You'll see bullshit like Never before.



Hail fanfic stronger than G5 Kaido, for he shall never exist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Because Kaido ran a gauntlet, Luffy got *4 breaks where he was protected, fed and given medical attention*. Who coddled Kaido?
> 
> Street goes both ways for Kaido's attack. If he's not carrying an island and hasn't been weakened by 17 opponents, wouldn't his attack be stronger, faster, hotter?


Kaido ran a gauntlet of people who could barely damage him no matter what he did. That’s like saying because Luffy fought more fodders than Kaido that he actually got more damage.

Kaido hitting Luffy with ACoC did significantly more damage to Luffy than any attacks Kaido received except for Luffy and Zoro’s attacks. Maybe you could also say Yamato, but as soon as Kaido hit her with a thunder Bagua she was outta there feeling the damage long after.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> You telling anyone to "re-read the manga" is comedy gold. 95% of the time you have no idea what you're looking at.



I that an argument or something?

I mean... 

What was wrong about what I said, I'm curious?


----------



## Fujitora (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> *Kaido bro cope in full force again I see.
> 
> I expect nothing less.
> 
> ...


Yet Luffy who litteraly died looks relatively fine sleeping and smiling, Luffy is an awakened Mythical Zoan mind you, we saw the insane regen those in ID had and they were just regular zoans. Him dying doesnt matter, G5 was bringing him back to full, Luffy himself commented at how much energy he had,etc hence why this was a more fresh Luffy vs a beaten down Kaido.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> *Kaido ran a gauntlet of people who could barely damage him* no matter what he did. T*hat’s like saying because Luffy fought more fodders than Kaido that he actually got more damage.
> 
> Kaido hitting Luffy with ACoC did significantly more damage to Luffy than any attacks Kaido received except for Luffy and Zoro’s attacks.*


That's your opinion. You don't get to dismiss the damage he took as if it didn't happen just because you feel it supports your argument.

Huh? Not even remotely the same. Were those fodders drawing blood from, scarring  and damaging Luffy?

Prove it.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 27, 2022)

Kaido would win if both him and Luffy were at 100% at the beginning of their fight. After Luffy gets tired out from using Gear 4, Kaido would've completely crush Luffy's head to a bloody pulp with his Thunder Bagua attacks thus giving him the W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> I that an argument or something?
> 
> I mean...
> 
> What was wrong about what I said, I'm curious?


Usually when you and I debate, you always back down when I present you with facts. Like the other day in the predicition thread.


----------



## TheOmega (May 27, 2022)

1v1 always bet on K-Dawg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> Yet Luffy who litteraly died looks relatively fine sleeping and smiling, Luffy is an awakened Mythical Zoan mind you, we saw the insane regen those in ID had and they were just regular zoans. Him dying doesnt matter, G5 was bringing him back to full, Luffy himself commented at how much energy he had,etc hence why this was a more fresh Luffy vs a beaten down Kaido.



_*Your statement is debunked.

Kaido himself after G5 stated Luffy was weakening, we saw the dude turn into a deflated condom at some point.

I don't think it said anywhere that Luffy was 100%.

He was commenting on how he feels so much better than before, that's an indication of the euphoria anyone feels with a new influx of power.

It's not my fault if Kaido had to put his absolute all in every attack only to just get trolled over and over again.

Kaido is weaker than Luffy, the Island sized first is massively stronger than Kaido.

Luffy has been portrayed as just stronger than Kaido on all fronts, Kaido has Lost One V One against an actual equal.

Hybrid Kaido was trolled, full beast Kaido was trolled.

Drum dragon only managed to get a gag burn on Luffy for all it's worth.

Kaido used his absolute strongest form against an attack portrayed as massively greater than him.*_

*There's no such thing as Kaido being able to tank or take that attack in any way or form no matter the amount of Stamina you want to give him for it.

Kaido has lost, One vs One.

Luffy with that world strongest man title in the narrator box will be there for you to see. *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> _*Your statement is debunked.
> 
> Kaido himself after G5 stated Luffy was weakening, we saw the dude turn into a deflated condom at some point.
> 
> ...


If 17 opponents is a "1 v 1", then sure, he lost a 1 v 1 against an "equal" (that he KO'd 4 times).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> That's your opinion. You don't get to dismiss the damage he took as if it didn't happen just because you feel it supports your argument.
> 
> Huh? Not even remotely the same. Were those fodders drawing blood from, scarring  and damaging Luffy?
> 
> Prove it.


More like Kaido allowed them to hit him anyway. Also, what you’re basically saying is that the scabbards and R5 had stronger attack power than Kaido himself. You can make that argument, but I would strongly disagree.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Fujitora (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Your statement is debunked.
> 
> Kaido himself after G5 stated Luffy was weakening, we saw the dude turn into a deflated condom at some point.



And then he came back to full. It seems you think becoming 100% temporarily and then deflating are mutually exclusive.


Asura barracuda said:


> I don't think it said anywhere that Luffy was 100%.


Luffy looked fine to me when they were fighting, Kaido was wheezing constantly and visible hurt.


Asura barracuda said:


> He was commenting on how he feels so much better than before, that's an indication of the euphoria anyone feels with a new influx of power.
> 
> It's not my fault if Kaido had to put his absolute all in every attack only to just get trolled over and over again.
> 
> Kaido is weaker than Luffy, the Island sized first is massively stronger than Kaido.


Thats not true here, they were beam struggling for a while, up until the flame clouds disappeared and Momo had to hold them, this should show you how weakened the dude was.


Asura barracuda said:


> Luffy has been portrayed as just stronger than Kaido on all fronts, Kaido has Lost One V One against an actual equal.


No, Luffy won thanks to the help of his mates and himself, Kaido was fighting alone this whole time. Don't be disingenuous like this mate.



Asura barracuda said:


> Hybrid Kaido was trolled, full beast Kaido was trolled.


Luffy was giving it his all, his personality being ''troll'' in G5 doesnt mean he was ''trolling'' him and not being serious.



Asura barracuda said:


> Kaido used his absolute strongest form against an attack portrayed as massively greater than him.
> 
> There's no such thing as Kaido being able to tank or take that attack in any way or form no matter the amount of Stamina you want to give him for it.


He would take or tank it if he was fresh, which he's not.


----------



## Fujitora (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> More like Kaido allowed them to hit him anyway. Also, what you’re basically saying is that the scabbards and R5 had stronger attack power than Kaido himself. You can make that argument, but I would strongly disagree.


The main quality of an awakened Zoan is insane regen, and Luffy is an awakened mythical zoan. Like idk why we are pretending Luffy was more hurt than Kaido here.


----------



## Cursemark (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> What exactly would Kaido do against a bajrang gun? What about multiple? Where is this hidden manga y’all have access to? I’d love to read it.


Kaido could have dodged it (or at the very least could have attempted to) but decided to face it head on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> More like Kaido allowed them to hit him anyway. Also, what you’re basically saying is that the scabbards and R5 had stronger attack power than Kaido himself. You can make that argument, but I would strongly disagree.


Nowhere did I say that at all. You're high. 

You don't have to be on someone's level in order to damage them. This is not a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> If 17 opponents is a "1 v 1", then sure, he lost a 1 v 1 against an "equal" (that he KO'd 4 times).



_*17 opponents who were absolutely no threat, no match for Kaido.

17 Opponents who weren't noted in any way to weaken him.

The only time Kaido is stated to weaken is in his fight with Luffy who was trolling him hard.

Luffy has died, Luffy has died, Luffy still stated to be weakening even with G5.

Kaido sure as hell didn't reach 0, Kaido sure as hell didn't state this attacks were any weaker.

Kaido sure as hell said he wasn't going to weaken himself with anything at all, would make sure that the fight goes uninterrupted.

Just stop the cope, Luffy is stronger than Kaido now.

The Last attack was portrayed as far greater than Kaido as Luffy got no damage whatsoever while Kaido is down in the earth.
*_
*What sort of stamina do you want to give to Kaido that would prevent him from eating dirt again, what would make you satisfied truly.*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ludi (May 27, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Then why not have Luffy 1 vs 1 him without the scabbards Yamato?
> 
> Because Oda wants to show that Kaido>Luffy.


Because at that time Luffy was not yet that level. He only became as strong as he is now after all these gauntlets and after another 1v1. The moment of awakening G5 Luffy was more damaged than Kaido anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2022)

Kaido borderline extreme dif


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Nowhere did I say that at all. You're high.
> 
> You don't have to be on someone's level in order to damage them. This is not a difficult concept to grasp.


But Kaido was way above Luffy’s level and was damaging him significantly before he had a way to defend himself.

You’re essentially saying ‘damage is damage’ and we should count it all equally. Number of attacks  does not equal potency or strength of attacks. Not even close.




Cursemark said:


> Kaido could have dodged it (or at the very least could have attempted to) but decided to face it head on


Sounds like a him problem. Shoulda dodged if he could.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

~Flow~ said:


> And then he came back to full. It seems you think becoming 100% temporarily and then deflating are mutually exclusive.



*It sure as hell never stated that Luffy was actually damn 100%.*



~Flow~ said:


> Luffy looked fine to me when they were fighting, Kaido was wheezing constantly and visible hurt.



_*If you mean wheezing and visibly hurt from the insane beating that G5 Luffy just put on him then sure, he was hurt.
*_
*I don't know what sort of scenario you're looking for here, Kaido getting hurt by G5 to the point it's visible should be counted out or something now?*



~Flow~ said:


> Thats not true here, they were beam struggling for a while, up until the flame clouds disappeared and Momo had to hold them, this should show you how weakened the dude was.



_*Beam struggling for a while?

All the significant damage he took was from G5 Luffy.
*_
*The only one who made Kaido put in the work was G5 Luffy, all the accomplishment of his Stamina actually being significant being enough to note was due to the massive beating he was receiving from G5 Luffy.*



~Flow~ said:


> No, Luffy won thanks to the help of his mates and himself, Kaido was fighting alone this whole time. Don't be disingenuous like this mate.



_*Kaido lost One vs One tho .

His mates weren't there for G5 Luffy now where they .

His mates didn't amp his fist now did they .

*_


~Flow~ said:


> Luffy was giving it his all, his personality being ''troll'' in G5 doesnt mean he was ''trolling'' him and not being serious.


_*
If G5 Luffy was giving his all then what was the attack against drum dragon .

There was a clear portrayal of superiority between Hybrid and full beast Kaido vs G5 Luffy.

His attacks were useless, he got bashed the fuck out into the ground with so much damage done to him.

*_


~Flow~ said:


> He would take or tank it if he was fresh, which he's not.


_*
I'd love to see the Kaido durability feats of tanking an attack he needed to meet indirectly with another attack before it hit him.

Unlimited durability Kaido in full force here.*_


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> But Kaido was way above Luffy’s level and was damaging him significantly before he had a way to defend himself.
> 
> You’re essentially saying ‘damage is damage’ *and we should count it all equally.* Number of attacks  does not equal potency or strength of attacks. Not even close.
> 
> ...


Not what I said at all. You're very good at assuming things other people aren't even implying, let alone saying.

You act like cumulative damage doesn't exist. It does. You don't get to say none of it did anything and that only Luffy and Zoro's attacks counted.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Not what I said at all. You're very good at assuming things other people aren't even implying, let alone saying.
> 
> You act like cumulative damage doesn't exist. It does.


Only for Kaido though, right? You keep saying “you’re assuming I’m saying that” and then offering no further explanation.




~Flow~ said:


> The main quality of an awakened Zoan is insane regen, and Luffy is an awakened mythical zoan. Like idk why we are pretending Luffy was more hurt than Kaido here.


The more important question to be asking yourself is why Kaido was pretending that. Was Momonosuke also pretending?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (May 27, 2022)

Luffy took damage from yonko whereas kaido mainly took damage from scabbards and Zoro. Luffy and kaido were really hurt by the end and luffy was the victor. Luffy will win extreme diff unless G5 has extreme drawbacks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Only for Kaido though, right? You keep saying “you’re assuming I’m saying that” and then offering no further explanation.


Only for Kaido what? Who else did Luffy take damage from? Don and Bon from Apoo? A headbutt from Ulti? A Heavenly Bonbon from Big Mom? There, I counted for Luffy too.You really gonna try and argue that those attacks Luffy ate are equivalent to what Kaido's other 16 opponents dished out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2022)

Kaido..imho


----------



## arv993 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Only for Kaido what? Who else did Luffy take damage from? Don and Bon from Apoo? A headbutt from Ulti? A Heavenly Bonbon from Big Mom? There, I counted for Luffy too.You really gonna try and argue that those attacks Luffy ate are equivalent to what Kaido's other 16 opponents dished out?


Luffy took unnecessary damage when he was learning the ropes and in route to G5. 

G5 luffy aka current luffy will rank many of those previous attacks. So luffy was the one that took more unnecessary damage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> The street goes both ways. You don't get to ignore Kaido's stamina and endurance and just pretend Bajrang Gun one-shots him no matter what.


Yes , and u don't get to ignore G5 started with a dead Luffy ( almost ) . So, G5 vs Kaido was a fair fight give or take . And also BG vs Kaidos last clash was not even close . Kaido was sent flying to the bottom .


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Luffy *took unnecessary damage when he was learning the ropes and in route to G5.*
> 
> G5 luffy aka current luffy will rank many of those previous attacks. So luffy was the one that took more unnecessary damage.


"Uneccesary damage". Alright fella.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Yes *, and u don't get to ignore G5 started with a dead Luffy ( almost )* . So, G5 vs Kaido *was a fair fight give or take *. And also* BG vs Kaidos last clash was not even close . Kaido was sent flying to the bottom .*


I'm not.

It was never a "fair fight" either way. Interference on both sides from start to finish. Kaido was already battle worn a bit before Luffy even arrived.

Doesn't matter. That doesn't mean you know how the clash plays out if they are both fresh or if Kaido chooses to dodge instead.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Usually when you and I debate, you always back down when I present you with facts. Like the other day in the predicition thread.



Lol, what facts exactly sis?

Be a chad, bring things instead of mention them outta nowhere cute boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arv993 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> "Uneccesary damage". Alright fella.


Yes kid. If I become stronger all the damage I took before that point was just due to the lack of exp etc.

Idk if you noticed. This is a fresh G5 who can tank those previous attacks effortlessly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Yes kid. If I become stronger all the* damage I took before that point was just due to the lack of exp etc.*
> 
> Idk if you noticed. This is a fresh G5 who can tank those previous attacks effortlessly.


Sure, you win this argument. You aren't worth my time. Feel free to take the last word.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Lol, what facts exactly sis?
> 
> Be a chad, bring things instead of mention them outta nowhere cute boy.


Huh?


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

Kaido high of course I was scared it would be more even but Kaido dominating love to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Huh?





Ok.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Ok.


I have no idea what you said or what kind of reply you expected.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I have no idea what you said or what kind of reply you expected.


She is saying you are a cute boy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I have no idea what you said or what kind of reply you expected.



 

Cute boy.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Only for Kaido what? Who else did Luffy take damage from? Don and Bon from Apoo? A headbutt from Ulti? A Heavenly Bonbon from Big Mom? There, I counted for Luffy too.You really gonna try and argue that those attacks Luffy ate are equivalent to what Kaido's other 16 opponents dished out?


Kaido himself. Before Luffy could use ACoC, he beat Luffy up to the point that Momonosuke commented on how weakened he was. You could say “well he was fighting Kaido” which would be true, but we saw that after Luffy healed a bit and mastered ACoC Kaido’s blows were doing little to Luffy, and then after Luffy got awakening Luffy was able to handle everything Kaido dishes out almost with ease.

Why is a Luffy that can laugh off Kaido’s attacks more easily from the very beginning going to all of a sudden lose to Kaido?

Kaido damaged Luffy MORE than the scabbards, R5 and Yamato damaged Kaido BEFORE their final fight. That’s my point.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 27, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Cute boy.


How do you know he is a cute boy when you haven't seen how the Nibba looks


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Code said:


> She is saying you are a cute boy.





Mariko said:


> Cute boy.


Uh huh.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 27, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Uh huh.


She is saying you are cute.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 27, 2022)

Code said:


> How do you know he is a cute boy when you haven't seen how the Nibba looks


 

There you go

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2022)

Kaido wins we can’t ignore the gauntlet that Kaido endured without any breaks or time to heal.

I don’t see Luffy beating a fresh Kaido until he masters G5.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 27, 2022)

G5 Luffy is superior to any version of Kaido be it 100% or the 1 trillion whatever gauntlet Kaido. The only hope Kaido has is if G5 has a time limit like  G4. If it has, he outlasts Luffy. If it doesn't then he has no fucking chance of winning.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

Dark Knight said:


> G5 Luffy is superior to any version of Kaido be it 100% or the 1 trillion whatever gauntlet Kaido. The only hope Kaido has is if G5 has a time limit like  G4. If it has, he outlasts Luffy. If it doesn't then he has no fucking chance of winning.



Kaido was beating the dogshit out of Luffy and seemed superior until the final last ditch clash which Luffy barely won. Kaido absolutely could hold his own against unlimited G5 particularly if not exhausted and holding up an island.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2022)

hybrid Kaido cannot damage G5 in any relevant way, at all

G5 can one-shot susanoo Kaido dozens of km into the ground..

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Dark Knight (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Kaido was beating the dogshit out of Luffy and seemed superior until the final last ditch clash which Luffy barely won. Kaido absolutely could hold his own against unlimited G5 particularly if not exhausted and holding up an island.


Deathbed G5 Luffy ate all those Kaido attacks with no problem whatsoever. Kaido is getting his ass kicked by 100% Luffy with unlimited G5.

Reactions: Agree 4 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

*Some people out here spitting Two piece facts for Kaido in every way possible.

Like even wanting to discredit the absolute beating G5gave to dragon and Hybrid Kaido and saying it's going to be ineffective if fresh.

Infinite durability Kaido wank in disguise.*


----------



## Karma (May 27, 2022)

Aside from the 15 other ppl Kaido faught that the Luffy stans r ignoring

Theyre ignoring that Kaido couldve dodged luffys final attack, but willingly tried to beat it. He wouldve won had he not let his ego get the better of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 27, 2022)

V said:


> If both Luffy and Kaido started off fresh no prior fights or anything, who would win?


Kaido.


----------



## Strobacaxi (May 27, 2022)

Kaido no doubt

Even after all of the fighting Kaido did, Luffy fainted imediately after beating him

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> Aside from the 15 other ppl Kaido faught that the Luffy stans r ignoring
> 
> Theyre ignoring that Kaido couldve dodged luffys final attack, but willingly tried to beat it. He wouldve won had he not let his ego get the better of him.



I don't know man, Luffy died.

Luffy also ran a gauntlet before he reached Kaido.

Luffy died you know. Luffy actually died.

He actually hit ground Zero, he also took cumulative damage from Kaido, he is actually the only one worthy of being noted the most damaged in this fight.

Most of the people Kaido fought were absolute fodders to him in every way possible.

None of them worthy of being mentioned in the same breath as G5 Luffy and G4 Luffy.

Even Base Luffy is proven to be a match for Kaido now.

I don't think it also said anywhere that Luffy somehow can't just move his arm or something too.


Was it because he chose to hold down Kaido with one arm.

What if he prepped the two arms into Island sized fists, will Kaido be moving out of an Island now?

Was the attack too something noted to be slow because it's big?

Where is the he could instantly move out of the moveable Island sized fist speed feat you're giving Kaido here.

With everything here what exactly are you trying to salvage for Kaido here that makes it noteworthy he won't be eating dirt over and over again if they fought.

What exactly do you want to give Kaido here I'm asking, what excuses are you really trying to make for Kaido eating dirt throughout the fight with G5.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Kaido was beating the dogshit out of Luffy and seemed superior until the final last ditch clash which Luffy barely won. Kaido absolutely could hold his own against unlimited G5 particularly if not exhausted and holding up an island.



How was he beating the dog shit out of Luffy? Speaking as though it was one way traffic when Luffy used him for cardio



If they were to fight again, fresh, it will end the same way. They'll slap each other around for a bit until Luffy brings out the big gun.

Kaido would then get drilled into the ground and realise his place as a silver medalist.

Reactions: Winner 5 | GODA 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 27, 2022)

The AW bros suffering in the comments   
@Shiba D. Inu  bro, what can we do to fix this?...


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

@Duhul10  You rating me this is all the confirmation I need that I'm just spitting facts.

Keep em coming, bit by bit I'll dismantle the Kaido bro wank/Copium on here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

_*Tis a really sad day, currently 78 people High on Copium refusing to admit Kaido getting bashed deep into the crust of the earth by an attack clearly portrayed as beyond him.

Tis real sad indeed how easy it is to deny reality




But I'll save you all, I promise.*_

Reactions: Winner 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

Gunners said:


> How was he beating the dog shit out of Luffy? Speaking as though it was one way traffic when Luffy used him for cardio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the chapter in which Luffy just got his weird new powers and Kaido was caught completely unawares. Now how about rereading chapter 1047 when Kaido got his rhythm back. If that ain’t an asswhooping I have never seen one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Virus (May 27, 2022)

Laido worst antagonist ever bro. Even Arlong had more depth. Kaido is an empty shell loser got what he deserved. Luffy would have done the same thing even if Laido was at 100%. Hell even if we give him 200% recovery fight would have ended the same. G5 just to strong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Virus (May 27, 2022)

Gunners said:


> How was he beating the dog shit out of Luffy? Speaking as though it was one way traffic when Luffy used him for cardio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit the disrespect when Luffy uses Laido as a jump rope  no wonder laido fans are coping this hard

edit: not only laido fans but there are some lolo fans as well who have voted laido

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Yes the chapter in which Luffy just got his weird new powers and Kaido was caught completely unawares. Now how about rereading chapter 1047 when Kaido got his rhythm back. If that ain’t an asswhooping I have never seen one.



That wasn't an ass whooping though. Luffy held him in place whilst he charged up an island buster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

Gunners said:


> That wasn't an ass whooping though. Luffy held him in place whilst he charged up an island buster.



Reread the chapter only for the final attacks he held him before that he was getting tossed around in head on clashes. And Kaido even was able to undo his grip with his flames so strategy was to no avail but then Kaido chose to take that attack head on.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Kaido was beating the dogshit out of Luffy and seemed superior until the final last ditch clash which Luffy barely won. Kaido absolutely could hold his own against unlimited G5 particularly if not exhausted and holding up an island.


If it would have allowed him to win, why didn’t he drop the island so he could?

If not taking all of those attacks from people who were fodder to him would have allowed him to win, he should have just stomped them immediately.

Kaido himself never had any internal dialogue saying that he was too weakened for the fight. He did, however, say OUT LOUD that Luffy was too weakened to fight him.


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> If it would have allowed him to win, why didn’t he drop it so he could?
> 
> If not taking all of those attacks from people who were fodder to him would have allowed him to win, he should have just stomped them immediately.
> 
> Kaido himself never had any internal dialogue saying that he was too weakened for the fight. He did, however, say OUT LOUD that Luffy was too weakened to fight him.


The Island was crumbling so even if Kaido was trying to be stoic his weakening was apparent even if you don’t believe the multiple comments alluding to that


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 27, 2022)

If you mean full power ACoC and Gear 5th luffy then I think Luffy still comes out on top.  He just has too many tools to fall back on IMO.  He can do damage in base, major damage in gear 4th but with a downside, but now has a gear 5th on top of it that he call back even after losing power.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 27, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> @Duhul10  You rating me this is all the confirmation I need that I'm just spitting facts.
> 
> Keep em coming, bit by bit I'll dismantle the Kaido bro wank/Copium on here.


I'm rating you to educate you and the rest of your loud minority. On the other hand, I do not know who you are and your existence is of no importance to me, but OP education is OP education and you have the right to obtain it !

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> The Island was crumbling so even if Kaido was trying to be stoic his weakening was apparent even if you don’t believe the multiple comments alluding to that


Why are Kaido’s own words so easily discounted?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 27, 2022)

Wait, hold up. For those who say and vote that Luffy at 100% would win against Kaido, are you thinking that Luffy had Awakening/Gear 5 at the start of the Onigashima raid?


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Why are Kaido’s own words so easily discounted?



Did Kaido ever say that he himself wasn’t weakened? Just that he couldn’t be beaten which doesn’t mean he wasn’t tired. The Island falling apart is proof.

Kaido already admitted that Luffy was wounding him he just didn’t believe he could be wounded to the point of defeat.


----------



## Grinningfox (May 27, 2022)

Either way imo 

There’s too much interference and BS in thier fight to come to any other conclusion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Golden Garp (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Kaido high of course I was scared it would be more even but Kaido dominating love to see it



Luffy low diffs Zoro

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (May 27, 2022)

Golden Garp said:


> Luffy low diffs Zoro



High for now back to even after black blade in a few chappies

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 27, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I'm rating you to educate you and the rest of your loud minority. On the other hand, I do not know who you are and your existence is of no importance to me, but OP education is OP education and you have the right to obtain it !



Nah, I'd never want to be part of the sheep Majority, It's no fun at all.

Copium ain't my style man, just facts.


But it hurts seeing so many people deny reality you know.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Bobybobster (May 27, 2022)

"kaido could have dodged luffy's attack"

man couldn't even break luffy's grip outside of the island sized dragon form, he's gonna dodge the island sized fist in that form?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (May 27, 2022)

Bobybobster said:


> "kaido could have dodged luffy's attack"
> 
> man couldn't even break luffy's grip outside of the island sized dragon form, he's gonna dodge the island sized fist in that form?


Yes

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2022)

convict said:


> Reread the chapter only for the final attacks he held him before that he was getting tossed around in head on clashes. And Kaido even was able to undo his grip with his flames so strategy was to no avail but then Kaido chose to take that attack head on.



It wasn't an ass whooping. It was a sequence of attacks that resulted in Luffy holding him in place.

And Kaido was able to undo his grip by charging up his own special attack, a special attack that failed when clashing with Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Bobybobster said:


> "kaido could have dodged luffy's attack"
> 
> man couldn't even break luffy's grip outside of the island sized dragon form, he's gonna dodge the island sized fist in that form?


Let’s take it all the way lmao. If Kaido would have just dodged _all_ of Luffy’s attacks, he’d surely have won. Which Kaido easily could have done if not for that pesky PIS. Argument is over. Kaido is the strongest.




convict said:


> Did Kaido ever say that he himself wasn’t weakened? Just that he couldn’t be beaten which doesn’t mean he wasn’t tired. The Island falling apart is proof.
> 
> Kaido already admitted that Luffy was wounding him he just didn’t believe he could be wounded to the point of defeat.


Kaido assessed Luffy, thought he was too tired to keep going and then flat out told him he’d die if he continued. Then proceeded to mercilessly beat the crap out of him nonstop. Luffy took all of those attacks, didn’t get put down and then broke through Kaido’s strongest attack and smacked him down below an island.

The crux of everyone’s argument is that “Kaido was tired and weakened” but when we point out “so was Luffy” it’s like we’re speaking another language entirely Lmao. Kaido himself even mentioned it more than once, but for some reason it shouldn’t be brought up.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bobybobster (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Let’s take it all the way lmao. If Kaido would have just dodged _all_ of Luffy’s attacks, he’d surely have won. Which Kaido easily could have done if not for that pesky PIS. Argument is over. Kaido is the strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't get it. We already know what kaido would try to do in that form, he tried to melt luffy's arm. Why would he go out of his character?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Bobybobster said:


> I just don't get it. We already know what kaido would try to do in that form, he tried to melt luffy's arm. Why would he go out of his character?


Man _they_ don’t even know.

As the true tier list gets solidified as we continue towards the end of the story, you’ll start seeing more and more people cling to their version of the tier list beyond enjoyment of the story and beyond common sense.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Turrin (May 27, 2022)

Luffy was in worse condition then Kaidou going into their final round and still won. Why would a fresh Luffy loose to a Fresh Kaidou then. Makes zero sense.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 27, 2022)

Pre awakening it’s Kaido

Post Awakening  it’s luffy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (May 27, 2022)

If Luffy has awakening while he's fresh he would win, he can probably use several Bajrang Guns.


----------



## Lmao (May 27, 2022)

Only in the OL can a character fight 16 people non stop, defeat the person in question *3 times* and still barely lose after carrying around a fucking island.

_"He's weaker" _

Tf y'all want from him? He is fighting the MC, he* can't *win. Even then he gave Luffy the Ls of a lifetime.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Only in the OL can a character fight 16 people non stop, defeat the person in question *3 times* and still barely lose after carrying around a fucking island.
> 
> _"He's weaker" _
> 
> Tf y'all want from him? He is fighting the MC, he* can't *win. Even then he gave Luffy the Ls of a lifetime.


You’re ignoring all the powerups Luffy gained.

Maybe in this hypothetical scenario, Kaido will try his strongest attack out on Luffy…and get a Bajrang back down underneath Wano.


----------



## Lmao (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> You’re ignoring all the powerups Luffy gained.


What do Luffy's powerups have to do with anything? *He run out of Haki twice *despite getting a ridiculous amount of help and even rested and ate. 

Kaido fought for nearly 60 chapters non stop and never run out of Haki.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (May 27, 2022)

I think if there’s no mid fight powering up kaido out lasts him but he gives him a beating while in g5. In story Luffy is gonna make up the difference and win this time without any help. The next time we see Luffy fight he’ll be stronger than kaido.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Lmao said:


> What do Luffy's powerups have to do with anything? *He run out of Haki twice *despite getting a ridiculous amount of help and even rested and ate.
> 
> Kaido fought for nearly 60 chapters non stop and never run out of Haki.


The attacks Kaido was receiving from everyone except for Luffy meant nothing to him. He let all the scabbards hit him, then stood up and said “…that was disappointing” and stomped them without even using hybrid form.

Luffy had already been fully KO’d by the time he learned the technique to hurt Kaido.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 27, 2022)

Obviously Kaido is stronger than Luffy and Linlin is stronger than Kidd/Law. 

Why are the most obvious things so complicated in the OL?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Obviously Kaido is stronger than Luffy and Linlin is stronger than Kidd/Law.
> 
> Why are the most obvious things so complicated in the OL?


I wonder the same thing.

Does Kaido have some other strongest attack that was shown in a Vivre Card or something?


----------



## Lmao (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Does Kaido have some other strongest attack that was shown in a Vivre Card or something?


Why didn't Kaido beat the _Main Character_? I don't know man, you tell me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Yeah.


I didn’t comment on this, but you know Oda said Luffy was stronger than Doflamingo at the time. Look back to about 2014 and 2015 when Luffy fought Doflamingo you’ll see almost the exact same argument play out word for word.

I think the problem is we didn’t shame Doflamingo bros enough at the time and now we’ve gotten this.




Lmao said:


> Why didn't Kaido beat the _Main Character_? I don't know man, you tell me.


Maybe because he was weaker.

Doflamingo was stronger!!! Luffy was just the main character is all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (May 27, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Maybe because he was weaker.
> 
> Doflamingo was stronger!!! Luffy was just the main character is all.


Did Doflamingo get a narrator win box and KO'd Luffy twice in the same fight? I'd love to see those panels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm not.
> 
> It was never a "fair fight" either way. Interference on both sides from start to finish. Kaido was already battle worn a bit before Luffy even arrived.
> 
> Doesn't matter. That doesn't mean you know how the clash plays out if they are both fresh or if Kaido chooses to dodge instead.


By Luffy arrived , which time r u referring ??


We actually have a manga panel showing what will happen . if u make Kaido fresh then u have to consider Luffy is fresh too & this fresh Luffy has no care about Onigasima safety .
Kaido can't dodge cause Luffy was holding on to him & Kaido could not make Luffy let him go until he used flame dragon form , the huge huge form which is so large that dodge is pointless . Also , if u noticed the moment Onigasima was out of the way Luffy pulled the trigger . U r only seeing Kaidos side not Luffys .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> By Luffy arrived , which time r u referring ??
> 
> 
> We actually have a manga panel showing what will happen , *if u make Kaido fresh then u have to consider Luffy is fresh too & this fresh Luffy has no care about Onigasima safety .
> Kaido can't dodge cause Luffy was holding on to him & Kaido could not make Luffy let him go until he used flame dragon form , the huge huge form which is so large that dodge is pointless .* Also ,* if u noticed the moment Onigasima was out of the way Luffy pulled the trigger . U r only seeing Kaidos side not Luffys .*


When he arrived at the roof top, obviously.

Duh.
So you're saying it's impossible to heat up his body and then undo it to dodge?  Also, how do you know it plays out the -exact- same way in a hypothetical rematch where they are both fresh?

No, I'm really not. I am approaching this from an "They *both* start 100% fresh with 0 battle damage, 0 distractions and Kaido isn't carrying an island while fighting" perspective.* That's my stance*, make sure you have that straight. The problem you guys are having is that you *genuinely *believe that all the damage Kaido took from his 16 other opponents and the zero rest breaks he had *mean nothing*. You guys *actually *think Luffy won a fair 1v1 and that other people weren't involved when they were. "LUl bAGJraNg GOon STorng!! " is all you seem to care about and not everything that may happen in this hypothetical rematch before anyone even considers pulling out their strongest attacks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 28, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> When he arrived at the roof top, obviously.
> 
> Duh.
> 
> ...


No one is denying Kaido was nerfed.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 28, 2022)

Code said:


> No one is denying Kaido was nerfed.


Then you haven't been reading the responses from the people I've been debating in this thread. None of them acknowledge the damage Kaido's 16 other opponents inflicted or that Luffy had breaks, food and medical attention while Kaido did not.


----------



## Golden Garp (May 28, 2022)

Kaido clan on life support right now. Give it a rest Kaido got slapped by a more injured Luffy.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## YMICrazy (May 28, 2022)

I give it to Luffy now since I thought Kaido was going to get back up. Didn't think that attack would send him that deep into the ground and knock him out of dragon form. Kaido was breathing heavily but he wasn't exactly heavily damaged/profusely bleeding like a lot of previous opponents but still got knocked out. Since OP asks a fresh luffy vs Kaido, I don't see Luffy with G5 losing after he managed to pull a win after just awakening it and getting completely KO'd.

Meaning an injured G5 Luffy was taking more direct hits from Kaido without going down. If anything he already has enough experience with it to know what works vs Kaido and what doesn't. Winning would be meaningless if Kaido could still take Luffy out because that's the first thing he'd do once he comes back. Pre awakening yea he would get stomped. G4 was just entertainment for Kaido. Now with G5 Luffy extreme diffs imo but he's not losing. For me all the stuff leading up to G5 was just more training for Luffy. But G5 puts him over in terms of durability and attack.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Great Potato (May 28, 2022)

Luffy only won because Kid softened Kaido up with his slam gibson.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Xebec (May 28, 2022)

luffy fans are such clowns holy fuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> When he arrived at the roof top, obviously.
> 
> Duh.
> So you're saying it's impossible to heat up his body and then undo it to dodge?  Also, how do you know it plays out the -exact- same way in a hypothetical rematch where they are both fresh?
> ...


So pre G5 ? Ok 

Then what's stopping Luffy from grabbing Kaido again or just pull the trigger right there & then ??? Let me guess Luffy can't cause u say so ??

Why would it ( give or take ) ? I think sticking to manga panel , instead of creating own fanfic is more logical . 

And my stance is , this fresh 100% Luffy did not start his G5 after dead state . Luffy literally died ( well almost ) & u r arguing Kaido was worse shape ??? Even Kaido commented that Luffy is killing himself .
I also see G5 Luffy tanked each and every Kaidos high end attack like nothing while laughing , keeping his eyes closed and playing around ( Kaidos word ) . Kaido also said at one point he will not make himself weaker ( when Luffy said "don't make excuses when u lose to me" ) , Kaido also said JoyBoY is the only one can beat him while Luffys word was I will surpass u ( Kaido ) . But hey , just stick with ur mAh 16 people ( non of those were anywhere close to G5 btw ) .



Louis-954 said:


> Then you haven't been reading the responses from the people I've been debating in this thread. None of them acknowledge the damage Kaido's 16 other opponents inflicted or that Luffy had breaks, food and medical attention while Kaido did not.


No one ignoring that , people ( me personally ) are asking to not ignore Luffy dying & how G5 vs Kaido went

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> how G5 vs Kaido went


And how did that go? Putting the goofiness vs Dragon Kaido aside, this is how Hybrid Kaido vs G5 Luffy _actually _went down.



*Spoiler*: _Kaido hitting Luffy_ 




















*Spoiler*: _Luffy hitting Kaido_ 














Kaido was dominating G5 Luffy prior to the last attack. The hit ratio is not even close. Even if you include the Dragon panels Kaido still comes out on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2022)

Luffy wins


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> And how did that go? Putting the goofiness vs Dragon Kaido aside, this is how Hybrid Kaido vs G5 Luffy _actually _went down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly . Look how many advCoC Kaido used vs Luffy & how Luffy was goofing around like naming his attack & enjoying his heart beat . Kaido even mentioned that Luffy can keep playing around as much as he want & went on to smack G5 Luffy . Until Luffy had enough and grab Kaidos chest & used BG to end it all . U can see Luffy was stretching his hand in the middle of Kaidos probably strongest attack to grab Kaido .

Point is G5 did not have the G4 urgency until BG & Kaido keep on smacking G5 on that time & yet did not do much at all .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

My brother Die-Hard Man was busy today. May have broken a thumb, at least sprained.

Shanks is gonna see that Luffy beat Kaido, make that same smirk and be like “we’ll meet soon Luffy”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Exactly . Look how many advCoC Kaido used vs Luffy & how Luffy was goofing around like naming his attack & enjoying his heart beat . Kaido even mentioned that Luffy can keep playing around as much as he want & went on to smack G5 Luffy . Until Luffy had enough and grab Kaidos chest & used BG to end it all . U can see Luffy was stretching his hand in the middle of Kaidos probably strongest attack to grab Kaido .
> 
> Point is G5 did not have the G4 urgency until BG & Kaido keep on smacking G5 on that time & yet did not do much at all .


Now you're just starting to sound like a Zorotard.

Luffy's goofy nature in G5 is part of his abilities, it's not different from Kaido laughing, crying etc in Drunk Mode. They both were fighting 100% seriously still. This:



Is the face of someone trying his absolute best. The _"Luffy let Kaido hit him until he had enough"_ is a terrible argument. You just don't want to accept the reality that is Hybrid Kaido was winning out on the trades until he clashed with Bajrang Gun.


----------



## Ludi (May 28, 2022)

Karma said:


> Theyre ignoring that Kaido couldve dodged luffys final attack, but willingly tried to beat it. He wouldve won had he not let his ego get the better of him


I thought OPBD in general assumes IC mindset. Going for the clash seems more IC than anything else really.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Now you're just starting to sound like a Zorotard.
> 
> Luffy's goofy nature in G5 is part of his abilities, it's not different from Kaido laughing, crying etc in Drunk Mode. They both were fighting 100% seriously still. This:
> 
> ...


No need to name calling , we r just arguing with different opinion . 

Kaido specifically told Luffy that he is not gonna nerf himself by getting drunk .And u see Luffy keeping his eyes closed & bouncing in ground , stopping to name his last attack used . If u think both r same then , ok I guess .

Kaido was not winning nor Luffy Let Kaido hit him , Luffys focus was so all over the place doing random thing in this do or die situation . That's why Kaido commented on keep playing around . U can see the moment Luffy had enough & decide to end it all . Kaidos attack was nowhere near effective to the point Luffy started stretching his arm to grab Kaido *in the middle* of Kaidos strongest attack ( after haki >> all speech ) . U can see the fight as ohh look Kaido hit Luffy tons  times therefore Kaido is dominating ( like base Luffy dominated Kaido ?? ) but I see that those as ,G5 tanking all of Kaidos strongest haki attacks like nothing .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (May 28, 2022)

Luffy beat Kaido, 10/10.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

I never actually thought that there were people who did not realize the whole point of *Joy*boy.


----------



## Gledania (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He landed more attacks than Luffy did by far and still got stopped

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dark Knight (May 28, 2022)

Literally Kaido: I wouldn't make myself weaker.
Clown Kaido Bros: You're wrong !! You have fought a one trillion man gauntlet and lifting onigashima made you weaker!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Dark Knight said:


> Literally Kaido: I wouldn't make myself weaker.
> Clown Kaido Bros: You're wrong !! You have fought a one trillion man gauntlet and lifting onigashima made you weaker!!


He didn't make himself weaker via his drunk modes. Imagine being delluded enough to believe that 15 opponents beforehand ( some of which had indeed hurt the guy and not just superficially) + holding an island for hours don't take a toll on one's body  I mean that's a different level of disgusting hate towards a character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> He didn't make himself weaker via his drunk modes. Imagine being delluded enough to believe that 15 opponents beforehand ( some of which had indeed hurt the guy and not just superficially) + holding an island for hours don't take a toll on one's body  I mean that's a different level of disgusting hate towards a character



Selective reasoning i see.

Your point is carrying that Island *MUST* have made him weaker.

While Kaido himself stated he would do _*"NOTHING" *_to make himself weaker.

If Kaido still had the Island on him after making that statement then your whole premise of the Island with weakening him is stupid.

Where was drunk mode specified in there , he just said he would do nothing to make himself weaker.

You're desperately looking for it to be making Kaido because.....Not wanting to accept dude ate dirt and magma combined.

Tis kinda sad indeed how desperate this wank is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Amol (May 28, 2022)

Kaido obviously.
Very high diff win.

By next arc, it should be Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Knight (May 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> He didn't make himself weaker via his drunk modes. Imagine being delluded enough to believe that 15 opponents beforehand ( some of which had indeed hurt the guy and not just superficially) + holding an island for hours don't take a toll on one's body  I mean that's a different level of disgusting hate towards a character


Incredible how an unambiguous and absolute statement like I wouldn't make myself weaker is so difficult to understand. 

Kaido bros don't even know how to wank their character right. I don't even like Kaido but I wouldn't disrespect him to the point where I think the likes of the Scabbards, Killer, Kidd, Law or Yamato gave him significant damage or that he would have trouble holding up an island while fighting. Anything goes when it comes to downplaying Luffy I guess.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Dark Knight said:


> Incredible how an unambiguous and absolute statement like I wouldn't make myself weaker is so difficult to understand.
> 
> Kaido bros don't even know how to wank their character right. I don't even like Kaido but I wouldn't disrespect him to the point where I think the likes of the Scabbards, Killer, Kidd, Law or Yamato gave him significant damage or that he would have trouble holding up an island while fighting. Anything goes when it comes to downplaying Luffy I guess.


You're just a pitiful hater as we know it, so don't take me with the " I don't even like Kaido but I wouldn't disrespect him..."

The statement was not ambiguous, it's just you who chose not to understand it on purpose.
The guy's fought advcoc users 4 times before G5 ( Zoro, who scarred him, Yamato, Luffy amd Luffy again ). That if we ignore the rest of his opponents, some of which managed to effectively bypass the scales. Meanwhile, after the revival, Luffy got a huge boost in stamina and as he said while laughing " I can do whatever I want ".


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2022)

Barjang gun was a huge overkill,it did even push him into magma chamber. It is clear that Luffy had overwhelming superiority in their clash. So yeah, clean Luffy should win here.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Kaido was not winning nor Luffy Let Kaido hit him , Luffys focus was so all over the place doing random thing in this do or die situation . That's why Kaido commented on keep playing around . U can see the moment Luffy had enough & decide to end it all . Kaidos attack was nowhere near effective to the point Luffy started stretching his arm to grab Kaido *in the middle* of Kaidos strongest attack ( after haki >> all speech ) .


How was Kaido not winning when he won 8 trades to Luffy's 2? Make it make sense. 

Also Kaido's attacks were *effective*, Luffy wouldn't be in this condition:



After guarding with his own haki:



If Kaido's attacks were as ineffective as you claim.  



o0Shinthi0o said:


> U can see the fight as ohh look Kaido hit Luffy tons  times therefore Kaido is dominating ( like base Luffy dominated Kaido ?? ) but I see that those as ,G5 tanking all of Kaidos strongest haki attacks like nothing .


Luffy was taking Kaido's attacks in G4 "like nothing" as well, was he stronger than Kaido back then too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> How was Kaido not winning when he won 8 trades to Luffy's 2? Make it make sense.
> 
> Also Kaido's attacks were *effective*, Luffy wouldn't be in this condition:
> 
> ...


8v2 really ?? Quentity over quality ??? How many hit did Snakeman land vs Kaidos ?? 



Post the whole pic , not just selected crop . U will see this very attack was so effective that Luffy started stretching his hand in the exact same panel the attack landed . Even in that star panel , Luffys hand was on his way to grab Kaido .

Lol . Kaido used 2 advCoC attack on G4 Luffy first one made Luffy go white eye & lose some air and 2nd one killed him ( CP0 part ) . Yea sure G4 & G5 tanked the same way .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (May 28, 2022)

Luffy ain’t losing to Kaidou once he recovers. 

This is Kata all over again. 


Once he leaves wano, Luffy will leave stronger then Kaidou, it is what it is.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## AnimePhanatic (May 28, 2022)

Some of y'all arguments seem like coping

*"All the damage Kaido took from the Scabbards amount to nothing"*
This honestly makes no sense because in Kidd's own words, accumulated damage is a big deal. Didn't he say so when Big Mom was talking smack about Luffy in regards to Kaido? All of a sudden, it means nothing? Makes no sense.

*"Base Luffy was matching Kaido"*
While this is true at face value, it's nothing more than wank in the grand scheme of things. Base Luffy was matching Kaido yet Kaido went on to clap his ass in G4 and was having wins in his back-and-forth against G5? Where was Future Sight against Base Luffy? Or you just don't realize at this point that Kaido is a type of person to play around at your level??? In gaming logic, if Kaido were a lvl100 player, playing against a lvl20 player, he'd use lvl20 stuff and skills till he gets bored and claps ass.

*"Kaido says he wouldn't do anything to weaken himself. If he felt the damage from the Scabbards would weaken him, he'd have dodged. If he felt the island was weakening him, he would've dodged"*
This is some fine BS, I must say. Kaido came to Wano for TWO purposes. Preparation of the World War, and to wait for Joy Boy. Carrying the island was something he HAD to do for his first purpose. He HAD to move Onigashima to Wano for his plans. He may be a brute, but Kaido is very keen on sticking to the plan. And then dropping the island cause it'd weaken him? Do you honestly think Kaido is that sort of person? Kaido cried for Doflamingo (or Jack). Stopped King and Queen from talking smack to Jack. Talked smack to Big Mom and cried for her when she was defeated. In essence, he values his people a whole lot. This man got depressed cause his plans weren't going well. And you expected him to drop the island, hence, ruining his plans completely and killing his people too? If you think strength and battle is the only thing that characterizes Kaido or the only thing that matters to him, then you're very wrong. Then you have people downplaying the effect of carrying the island via the flame clouds and it not being related to stamina when multiple times on panel, Yamato says Kaido is weakening, we zoom out to the flame clouds and see rocks from Onigashima fall off. We see Momo carry the island for a few seconds and collapse on the ground, tired, but it doesn't affect stamina at all. Kaido carrying the island for as long as he did shouldn't be downplayed just cause he did so while fighting Luffy and Luffy won. For reasons stated above, he wouldn't just drop the island for a better fight. He's not Goku.

I'm not gonna go into other arguments FOR Luffy cause I love Luffy, but some of them sound bogus as well

On topic, I dunno who wins. Yes, Luffy died before entering G5 but you can't tell me G5 didn't restore Luffy to nigh full health or full health when we've seen him being restored to normal from damage taken ON PANEL. And after the fight? HE LOOKS JUST FINE!!!!!!!!! Yes, he deflated on panel as well, but who's to say that isn't simply cause he thought to himself "I'm tired". If he should be deflating, it should be now, cause he's unconscious, but nay.

That's all folks.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> 8v2 really ?? Quentity over quality ??? How many hit did Snakeman land vs Kaidos ??


You don't lose more than half the trades when you're the stronger fighter, it simply doesn't work like that.

Not sure what Snakeman has to do with anything we're discussing but you're free to elaborate. 



o0Shinthi0o said:


> Post the whole pic , not just selected crop . U will see this very attack was so effective that Luffy started stretching his hand in the exact same panel the attack landed . Even in that star panel , Luffys hand was on his way to grab Kaido .


What does Luffy grabbing him have to do with Kaido smashing right through his Haki guard and clearly hurting him. You told me just a moment ago his attacks were not effective and Luffy could tank that shit like nothing. As you can see that's clearly not the case, if Kaido's attacks were not hurting Luffy he wouldn't even bother to block them.

G5 Luffy even made an attempt to avoid Boro Breath which is one of Kaido's weakest attacks. 





o0Shinthi0o said:


> Lol . Kaido used 2 advCoC attack on G4 Luffy first one made Luffy go white eye & lose some air and 2nd one killed him ( CP0 part ) . Yea sure G4 & G5 tanked the same way .


Point is he was taking Kaido's attacks without too much injuries in G4 as well (and he tanked more than 2 btw) yet he was obviously still weaker.


----------



## Van Basten (May 28, 2022)

Obviously Kaido.

The entire raid would have been constructed differently if Oda thought a few power-ups was all Luffy needed to half-convincingly beat Kaido.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> You don't lose more than half the trades when you're the stronger fighter, it simply doesn't work like that.
> 
> Not sure what Snakeman has to do with anything we're discussing but you're free to elaborate.
> 
> ...


Snakemane was hitting Kaido more than 8 times . If just hitting someone means winning . 
It mean , the damage was not effective enough & Luffy can counter attack mid attack . Also , may b u misunderstood , by effective I meant doing damage enough to make much difference ( kinda like how Luffy & other or base advCoC Luffy damaging Kaido , it was damaging him just not enough or effective ) .
More tanked than 2 advCoC in G4 ? In my memory he only tanked 1 with white eye & some gas's out and died on 2nd . May b I am missing something . Can u show me other advCoC attack that Luffy tanked ?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Did Doflamingo get a narrator win box and KO'd Luffy twice in the same fight? I'd love to see those panels.


Did Luffy use his strongest attack and get beat/permanently disfigured?


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> *"Kaido says he wouldn't do anything to weaken himself. If he felt the damage from the Scabbards would weaken him, he'd have dodged. If he felt the island was weakening him, he would've dodged"*
> This is some fine BS, I must say. Kaido came to Wano for TWO purposes. Preparation of the World War, and to wait for Joy Boy. Carrying the island was something he HAD to do for his first purpose. He HAD to move Onigashima to Wano for his plans. He may be a brute, but Kaido is very keen on sticking to the plan. And then dropping the island cause it'd weaken him? Do you honestly think Kaido is that sort of person? Kaido cried for Doflamingo (or Jack). Stopped King and Queen from talking smack to Jack. Talked smack to Big Mom and cried for her when she was defeated. In essence, he values his people a whole lot. This man got depressed cause his plans weren't going well. And you expected him to drop the island, hence, ruining his plans completely and killing his people too? If you think strength and battle is the only thing that characterizes Kaido or the only thing that matters to him, then you're very wrong. Then you have people downplaying the effect of carrying the island via the flame clouds and it not being related to stamina when multiple times on panel, Yamato says Kaido is weakening, we zoom out to the flame clouds and see rocks from Onigashima fall off. We see Momo carry the island for a few seconds and collapse on the ground, tired, but it doesn't affect stamina at all. Kaido carrying the island for as long as he did shouldn't be downplayed just cause he did so while fighting Luffy and Luffy won. For reasons stated above, he wouldn't just drop the island for a better fight. He's not Goku.
> 
> I'm not gonna go into other arguments FOR Luffy cause I love Luffy, but some of them sound bogus as well


Kaido didn't _have_ to transport the island for the sake of his original goal. Onigashima isn't such a crucial aspect of Kaido's goal that an arbitrary relocation of it would either further or set back his plans. It was nothing more than a whim, and it wouldn't have been unreasonable for Kaido to have set it down temporarily if it were truly that taxing for him.

Momo and Kaido are naturally worlds apart in ability. What is draining for Momo wouldn't necessarily be draining for Kaido. Just like, say, walking a giant boulder across an island. A feat that would probably completely exhaust Luffy as a child, but would take no effort for current Luffy to accomplish.


AnimePhanatic said:


> On topic, I dunno who wins. Yes, Luffy died before entering G5 but you can't tell me G5 didn't restore Luffy to nigh full health or full health when we've seen him being restored to normal from damage taken ON PANEL. And after the fight? HE LOOKS JUST FINE!!!!!!!!! Yes, he deflated on panel as well, but who's to say that isn't simply cause he thought to himself "I'm tired". If he should be deflating, it should be now, cause he's unconscious, but nay.
> 
> That's all folks.


After unlocking G5 we saw Luffy phase out of the transformation, and he was still on death's door. Why would it be because he thought to himself that he was tired when just before he was mouthing off about how wrong Kaido was about his fatigue. Luffy clearly didn't believe that he was tired until physical toll of him exerting himself actually set in.

And if G5 did restore Luffy that should be treated as an attribute of its ability rather than a magical one-time plot heal that unfairly tilted things in his favor. An awakening doesn't come with an automatic reset, and as explained, that was demonstrated to us on panel. There's no reason for us to separate Luffy's performance after being nearly killed from strictly his ability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 28, 2022)

AnimePhanatic said:


> Some of y'all arguments seem like coping
> 
> *"All the damage Kaido took from the Scabbards amount to nothing"*
> This honestly makes no sense because in Kidd's own words, accumulated damage is a big deal. Didn't he say so when Big Mom was talking smack about Luffy in regards to Kaido? All of a sudden, it means nothing? Makes no sense.
> ...




You're quite something..

It's only Kaidos situation that matters but Luffys has to be ignored even when Kaido still told G5 Luffy that he keeps weakening and Killing himself.

Did Luffy not possess accumulative damage on his body too when fighting Kaido?

The damage done to Luffys body by Kaido do y want to compare it with what the fodders whom he immediately stomped did to him ?

Did Luffy not have a gauntlet before he reached Kaido?

So Your reasoning is Luffy looked just fine so there's no point in talking about his damage.

But Kaido looked just fine too, his attacks Never noted to be weaker and he was still blasting full force Advcoc on Luffy who was trolling and eating them to the face but actually still receiving damage.

Luffy has won, he beat Kaido unconscious and deep into the fucking earth with pure overwhelming power, the difference has clearly been shown between them so what exactly are you looking for here .

Why so adamant of accepting what was clearly shown to you on all fronts.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Grinningfox (May 28, 2022)

People need to reread the roof too if they think Kaido wasn’t getting hurt even pre ACoC


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> These Luffy stans are something else. I didn't even know they were possibly worse than the legion.



Luffy stans will put an asterisk on every other character apart from Luffy himself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

Grinningfox said:


> People need to reread the roof too if they think Kaido wasn’t getting hurt even pre ACoC


Unless I missed something, I don't think anyone said that Kaido wasn't getting hurt. Just that those injuries were relatively shallow.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> You're quite something..
> 
> It's only Kaidos situation that matters but Luffys has to be ignored even when Kaido still told G5 Luffy that he keeps weakening and Killing himself.
> 
> ...


"Luffy went through a gauntlet before Kaido" 
You should've started with this one so that people wouldn't waste their time reading what comes next.


----------



## Grinningfox (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Unless I missed something, I don't think anyone said that Kaido wasn't getting hurt. Just that those injuries were relatively shallow.


Kaido was dodging attacks from pre ACoC Luffy

He was being damaged that damage wasn’t enough for him to lose on its own


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Let's ask u all this : which one has more total  AP or does more damage ? 

Total sum of advCoC attack that Kaido used vs  Luffy ? 
Or
 Total attack the 9 samurai & others did to Kaido up until G5 vs Kaido fight ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2022)

Reminder that Luffy could only land this *strongest punch* on Kaido because Kaido chose to eat it instead of dodging

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

How many TB = total 9 scabbards damage ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Reminder that Luffy could only land this *strongest punch* on Kaido because Kaido chose to eat it instead of dodging


Reminder that Luffy only had to hold Kaido down because he was waiting for the island to be moved

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> "Luffy went through a gauntlet before Kaido"
> You should've started with this one so that people wouldn't waste their time reading what comes next.



Well then the gauntlet wank is useless for Kaido too as it mean nothing in the grand scheme of him eating dirt.

I'm not the one who can't accept that Kaido has lost to his superior which is G5 Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> Well then the gauntlet wank is useless for Kaido too as it mean nothing in the grand scheme of him eating dirt.
> 
> I'm not the one who can't accept that Kaido has lost to his superior which is G5 Luffy.


What was Luffy's gauntlet? At least stop spreading feces around here and you may be considered as decent by rest of us. Well, it's not as if anyone takes posts like yours seriously, but as I've said before, I'm interested in educating people, hence me replying to you.


----------



## Virus (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Reminder that Luffy could only land this *strongest punch* on Kaido because Kaido chose to eat it instead of dodging


Reminder that Laido was used as a jump rope

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Reminder that Luffy only had to hold Kaido down because he was waiting for the island to be moved



you mean hold the punch that Kaido could have dodged anyway


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 28, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> What was Luffy's gauntlet? At least stop spreading feces around here and you may be considered as decent by rest of us. Well, it's not as if anyone takes posts like yours seriously, but as I've said before, I'm interested in educating people, hence me replying to you.



Nahh, the Loud echo chamber of Copium will never know my presence.

You guys are the one who need serious saving.

G5Luffy is stronger than Kaido and that's a fact, made my guy eat dirt while Luffy couldn't even get a superficial wound from Laidos ultimate attack.

The difference in power is clear, Cope.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Snakemane was hitting Kaido more than 8 times . If just hitting someone means winning .
> *It mean , the damage was not effective enough & Luffy can counter attack mid attack . Also , may b u misunderstood , by effective I meant doing damage enough to make much difference ( kinda like how Luffy & other or base advCoC Luffy damaging Kaido , it was damaging him just not enough or effective ) *.
> More tanked than 2 advCoC in G4 ? In my memory he only tanked 1 with white eye & some gas's out and died on 2nd . May b I am missing something . Can u show me other advCoC attack that Luffy tanked ?


By trade I'm referring to an instance where to two people successfully land or dodge an attack, doesn't matter how many times they hit. For example  and this .

Bolded would make sense if we hadn't see Luffy already tank Kaido's attack the same way in base:



He got hit more times in base and G4 (he also won more trades in base than in G5 ) but still lost to Kaido.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> Did Luffy use his strongest attack and get beat/permanently disfigured?


Would the MC ever lose the final clash or be permanently disfigured? Take a moment to think this through.


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> you mean hold the punch that Kaido could have dodged anyway


Inb4 someone claims he couldn't dodge it even though he is fast enough to blitz Snakeman Luffy in his dragon form.


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> you mean hold the punch that Kaido could have dodged anyway


In all seriousness, Luffy was obviously holding the punch so that the island could be spared. Which is why he told Momo to move the island and then held his punch completely still in the air. Kaido saying that he could dodge under those circumstances clearly doesn’t automatically mean he could dodge the attack in general. If you wanna accuse the other side of being stans you gotta try to be at least somewhat reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> If you wanna accuse the other side of being stans you gotta try to be at least somewhat reasonable.


He is fast enough to blitz Snakeman Luffy in dragon form, that's a good enough reason to believe he could dodge in time.


----------



## lightcrowler (May 28, 2022)

I think, before anyone decides which way this fight would go should consider that Kaido NOW is at a state which Luffy was when he ate that Ragnarok attack that supposedly killed him.
We have to admit that Luffys awakening is tremendously strong and should be even stronger if Luffy was healthier when he went into that form against Kaido.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> He is fast enough to blitz Snakeman Luffy in dragon form, that's a good enough reason to believe he could dodge in time.


G5 > G4

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> By trade I'm referring to an instance where to two people successfully land or dodge an attack, doesn't matter how many times they hit. For example  and this .
> 
> Bolded would make sense if we hadn't see Luffy already tank Kaido's attack the same way in base:
> 
> ...


Again the same thing , 1 BG was worth more than all those 8 attack Kaido did . Also , the fact that Luffy only used 2 sould proof the mind set that Kaido mentioned but hey u can ignore all of Kaidos word . 

Holding his head while in the ground bleeding , yea base Luffy sure did tank that . 


Oh the MC card eyy . May b that's the reason why Luffy wins , cause Luffy said he will surpass Kaido & Kaido said only JoyBoy beats him . But hey Luffy is MC so his wins does not count .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> He is fast enough to blitz Snakeman Luffy in dragon form, that's a good enough reason to believe he could dodge in time.


Dodging a fist from Snakeman is a bit different than dodging an island sized punch that is also fast.

Especially when just after dodging Snakeman he couldn’t avoid Luffy’s SKG.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Dodging a fist from Snakeman is a bit different than dodging an island sized punch that is also fast.


In what way is it different? He physically moved his dragon body fast enough to both dodge Snakeman and blitz Luffy at the same time before he could react. You cannot ask for a better feat than that to compare.

Bajrang may be fast but it is for a fact not a faster technique than Snakeman Luffy's attacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobybobster (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> In what way is it different? He physically moved his dragon body fast enough to both dodge Snakeman and blitz Luffy at the same time before he could react. You cannot ask for a better feat than that to compare.
> 
> Bajrang may be fast but it is for a fact not a faster technique than Snakeman Luffy's attacks.


As he mentioned, the fist is the size of an island. Kaido has no feats of moving such a distance at any notable speed.

Also it wasn't his full zoan iirc, he was mid transformation as he dodged it.  In his full zoan he was unable to dodge SKG.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> By trade I'm referring to an instance where to two people successfully land or dodge an attack, doesn't matter how many times they hit. For example  and this .
> 
> Bolded would make sense if we hadn't see Luffy already tank Kaido's attack the same way in base:
> 
> ...


So he’s stronger or he isn’t? Him being the main character changes nothing.

That’s an excuse at best.




lightcrowler said:


> I think, before anyone decides which way this fight would go should consider that Kaido NOW is at a state which Luffy was when he ate that Ragnarok attack that supposedly killed him.
> We have to admit that Luffys awakening is tremendously strong and should be even stronger if Luffy was healthier when he went into that form against Kaido.


Luffy got back up though, Kaido may, but I doubt it.

He’s gonna be down long term.


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> In what way is it different? He physically moved his dragon body fast enough to both dodge Snakeman and blitz Luffy at the same time before he could react. You cannot ask for a better feat than that to compare.
> 
> Bajrang may be fast but it is for a fact not a faster technique than Snakeman Luffy's attacks.


Kaido couldn’t even perceive Snakeman’s attacks at first. Kaido wasn’t faster, he could just see the future better. He knew where to move. Dodging it didn’t require out speeding it. Which is why Kaido continued to be consistently hit by attacks that were slower than Snakeman afterwards. He can’t just dodge everything.


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Again the same thing , 1 BG was worth more than all those 8 attack Kaido did . Also , the fact that Luffy only used 2 sould proof the mind set that Kaido mentioned but hey u can ignore all of Kaidos word .


What Kaido statement are you referring to?



o0Shinthi0o said:


> Holding his head while in the ground bleeding , yea base Luffy sure did tank that .


You didn't address the other panel I posted where he hits Luffy with AdCoC Kundali Dragon Sworm (presumably multiple times) and Luffy continues like nothing happened. According to your logic base Luffy tanked that like nothing happened therefore he is stronger than Kaido as well.

But we know for a fact that Luffy was suffering greatly from those attacks to the point he was at the brink of defeat few moments later. 



Bobybobster said:


> Also it wasn't his full zoan iirc, he was mid transformation as he dodged it.  In his full zoan he was unable to dodge SKG.


And what exactly stops Kaido from switching to Hybrid for better speed? If he can do it mid-Snakeman attack he can pull it off near instantly. As for SKG, that's assuming he was trying to dodge that and couldn't which as far as I can recall he never tried to.



MartyMcFly1 said:


> So he’s stronger or he isn’t? Him being the main character changes nothing.
> 
> That’s an excuse at best.


The main character will always win the final clash.

How is that an excuse? That is literally the safest bet you can make. The fact you guys are using that as an antifeat speaks volumes about this.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> What Kaido statement are you referring to?
> 
> 
> You didn't address the other panel I posted where he hits Luffy with AdCoC Kundali Dragon Sworm (presumably multiple times) and Luffy continues like nothing happened. According to your logic base Luffy tanked that like nothing happened therefore he is stronger than Kaido as well.
> ...


No. The feat of Luffy overpowering his strongest attack and defeating him is being used.

Your argument doesn’t seem to be “Kaido is stronger” it seems to be “Luffy is stronger, but only because he’s the main character”

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lightcrowler (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Luffy got back up though, Kaido may, but I doubt it.
> 
> He’s gonna be down long term.


Yes, because he awakened a 800 years dormant God. We saw Luffys real state when he was in the brink of dropping out of his awakened form, now imagine if he was healthy or atleast in a better state. Awakened Luffy, if healthier than his almost death state should be alot stronger imo


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

lightcrowler said:


> Yes, because he awakened a 800 years dormant God. We saw Luffys real state when he was in the brink of droping out of his awakened form, now imagine if he was healthy or atleast in a better state. Awakened Luffy, if healthier than his almost death state should be alot stronger imo


I agree.


----------



## Bobybobster (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> And what exactly stops Kaido from switching to Hybrid for better speed? If he can do it mid-Snakeman attack he can pull it off near instantly. As for SKG, that's assuming he was trying to dodge that and couldn't which as far as I can recall he never tried to.


luffy grabbing him?

Still doesn't give kaido feats of covering island sized distances with that speed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> No. The feat of Luffy overpowering his strongest attack and defeating him is being used.
> 
> Your argument doesn’t seem to be “Kaido is stronger” it seems to be “Luffy is stronger, but only because he’s the main character”


The feat of overpowering Kaido's strongest attack after he's been spamming his haki non stop for nearly 60 chapters straight. I'm sure you guys took everything into consideration before concluding who is stronger.

Let me ask you this: assuming they are both fresh what happens when Luffy runs out of Haki fighting Kaido?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> The feat of overpowering Kaido's strongest attack after he's been spamming his haki non stop for nearly 60 chapters straight. I'm sure you guys took everything into consideration before concluding who is stronger.
> 
> Let me ask you this: assuming they are both fresh what happens when Luffy runs out of Haki fighting Kaido?


The only character we’ve ever seen run out of haki is Luffy using G4. Kaido seemed just fine and was actually commenting on the state Luffy was in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> The feat of overpowering Kaido's strongest attack after he's been spamming his haki non stop for nearly 60 chapters straight. I'm sure you guys took everything into consideration before concluding who is stronger.
> 
> Let me ask you this: assuming they are both fresh what happens when Luffy runs out of Haki fighting Kaido?


Speaking of Luffy running out of haki, that’s exactly what happened right when Kaido got that cheap shot in that nearly killed him.  Doesn’t seem like you’re considering that, though.

We probably don’t have to wonder about that since we already have that example in the manga.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 28, 2022)

During the their long fight on Onigashima Kaido showed us that he could've killed Luffy without backup and plot armor. 

1) Kaido would've devoured Luffy after he used his Gear 4.

2) Kaido would've killed Luffy if he continue hitting him with his COC Haki imbued club after hitting him with his Ragnarok attack.

3) Luffy would've drowned to death after being knocked off of Onigashima by Kaido and if the Heart Pirates weren't sailing in the water.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> During the their long fight on Onigashima Kaido showed us that he could've killed Luffy without backup and plot armor.
> 
> 1) Kaido would've devoured Luffy after he used his Gear 4.
> 
> ...


.. all of which was before G5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> The only character we’ve ever seen run out of haki is Luffy using G4. Kaido seemed just fine and was actually commenting on the state Luffy was in.


And is he not going to use G4 when fighting Kaido?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> And is he not going to use G4 when fighting Kaido?


Luffy was winning exchanges against Kaido in base. Why would he need to now that he has G5?


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Luffy was winning exchanges against Kaido in base. Why would he need to now that he has G5?


To be fair, Kaido could more than keep up with G4. If Kaido started the fighting using the full extent of his abilities then base Luffy wouldn’t be able to keep up as well.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> To be fair, Kaido could more than keep up with G4. If Kaido started the fighting using the full extent of his abilities then base Luffy wouldn’t be able to keep up.


With the addition of ACoC I don’t believe the difference between base and G4 Luffy is as wide as it once was.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Bobybobster said:


> As he mentioned, the fist is the size of an island. Kaido has no feats of moving such a distance at any notable speed.
> 
> Also it wasn't his full zoan iirc, he was mid transformation as he dodged it.  In his full zoan he was unable to dodge SKG.


Kaido in dragon formed blitzed G4 Luffy who encircled the island in a panel.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> .. all of which was before G5


Post G5 Kaido waited for Luffy to recover the mode. He gave him a moment for G5 to come back. Yamato also helped Luffy with advice while in G5.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> What Kaido statement are you referring to?
> 
> 
> You didn't address the other panel I posted where he hits Luffy with AdCoC Kundali Dragon Sworm (presumably multiple times) and Luffy continues like nothing happened. According to your logic base Luffy tanked that like nothing happened therefore he is stronger than Kaido as well.
> ...


this r the 3 main one i am talking baout for a while now but strangely u dont address those 
Kaido : play around as much as u want 
Kaido : Only Joyboy can beat me 
Luffy : i will surpass u Kaido 


does it really looking like nothing happen to Luffy there ? ? cause i am seeing 2 fighter beating each other to pulp . Also, Luffy was running out of time in G4 & wanted to finish Kaido b4 running out of gas . Kaido did not out right beat him in G4 . They were quite even with their exchange. But, eventually even without CP0 Kaido would have beat him cause G4 has time limit . But it is a fact they while Luffy was in G4 he was fighting toe to toe with Kaido .


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> With the addition of ACoC I don’t believe the difference between base and G4 Luffy is as wide as it once was.


If that were the case G4 would be redundant, but we know that Luffy believed he could end the fight with it when he couldn’t make much progress before. There’s gotta be a notable difference.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> During the their long fight on Onigashima Kaido showed us that he could've killed Luffy without backup and plot armor.
> 
> 1) Kaido would've devoured Luffy after he used his Gear 4.
> 
> ...


We’re not talking about Luffy from any of those points. We’re talking about current Luffy. He would begin the fight with ACoC and G5 in his arsenal.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> And is he not going to use G4 when fighting Kaido?


one of 2 thing will happen . Either , After runout of haki in G4 ( like in the manga ) Luffy will activate G5 which has at least as much haki as a island size punch needs ( after a almost dead state )
or Luffy just go all in with G5 from the start .


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> If that were the case G4 would be redundant, but we know that Luffy believed he could end the fight with it when he couldn’t make much progress before. There’s gotta be a notable difference.


G4 is still a power upgrade, it just isn’t the giant leap it once was. I always use the analogy 25 is a lot more than 1, but 125 isn’t a lot more than 101.

That’s why Base Luffy was doing significantly better than Luffy with G4 only using ACoA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Virus (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> In what way is it different? He physically moved his dragon body fast enough to both dodge Snakeman and blitz Luffy at the same time before he could react. You cannot ask for a better feat than that to compare.
> 
> Bajrang may be fast but it is for a fact not a faster technique than Snakeman Luffy's attacks.


He can't dodge bajrang gun. Oda is bad when drawing in scales, but that fist is at least as large as onigashima in diameter i.e. several kilometres in diameter bruh he can't dodge that meteor lmao


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Luffy was winning exchanges against Kaido in base. Why would he need to now that he has G5?


So G5 is infinite duration even tho we know from Law awakening drains a lot of stamina? Or will Luffy just take his sandal and beat Kaido in base?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> So G5 is infinite duration even tho we know from Law awakening drains a lot of stamina? Or will Luffy just take his sandal and beat Kaido in base?


In the case of Luffy G5 recovered his stamina. He can’t use it endlessly, but Luffy is a combat genius. With ACoC he was going toe to toe with Kaido. A fresh Luffy with ACoC is a _problem_.


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> this r the 3 main one i am talking baout for a while now but strangely u dont address those
> Kaido : play around as much as u want
> Kaido : Only Joyboy can beat me
> Luffy : i will surpass u Kaido
> ...


Why are u deflecting now? You made a claim that Kaido's attacks were not doing much to G5 Luffy and I showed you panels of base Luffy tanking attacks the same way he did in G5? According to *your logic *base Luffy is also stronger than Kaido since he can tank his attacks like nothing*. *Again this is your logic not mine but you're not answering the question, bit of a faulty logic no?

I never denied Joyboy will beat Kaido or that Luffy will surpass him. That was not what we were discussing, stay on topic pls.


----------



## Nello (May 28, 2022)

Doflamingo had to fight Law before Luffy, but Luffy had to fight a gauntlet first. Kaido had to fight multiple opponents before Luffy, but Luffy got "killed" due to a CP0 agent and revived with new powers.

Oda always sets up the final clash in a way that indicates that Luffy has surpassed the villain and not just won because of other shit. I love Kaido but any speculation about him being disadvantaged is unfounded imo

e: also every clash ends with Luffy and the villain using their strongest attack, where Luffy's attack is stronger. I think that makes it clear what Oda is telling us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Why are u deflecting now? You made a claim that Kaido's attacks were not doing much to G5 Luffy and I showed you panels of base Luffy tanking attacks the same way he did in G5? According to *your logic *base Luffy is also stronger than Kaido since he can tank his attacks like nothing*. *Again this is your logic not mine but you're not answering the question, bit of a faulty logic no?
> 
> *I never denied Joyboy will beat Kaido or that Luffy will surpass him*. That was not what we were discussing, stay on topic pls.


Luffy vs Kaido thread and me saying Luffy beating Kaido is off topic ??? This is the main topic if u have forgotten .

Also u seem to address only 2 of the comments not the Playing around one . why ? 
For Bolded , so u dont think Kaido > Luffy ??

Yes, Kaido attack is not doing much , to the point that Luffy can begin counter attacking in the mid of taking Kaidos probably strongest advCoC attack ( specially after telling Haki >> All ) ,in the exact same panel . And all u showed that in a gatling Luffy & Kaido r fighting evenly , i am not seeing how base Luffy took same punishment as G5 back to back and then got back up like nothing .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> For Bolded , so u dont think Kaido > Luffy ??


I think Wano Kaido > Wano G5 Luffy and Elbaf Luffy > Kaido.

I answered your other comment lol, it's like you guys don't read the replies.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I think Wano Kaido > Wano G5 Luffy and Elbaf Luffy > Kaido.
> 
> I answered your other comment lol, it's like you guys don't read the replies.


So, Kaidos comment on only Joyboy can beat him is not correct ? Kaido actually meant ,only Joyboy  can beat me 10-15 days after he beats me ?
Or Luffy meant i will surpass u but u know after i get to elbaf .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Kaidos comment on only Joyboy can beat him is not correct ? *Kaido actually meant ,only Joyboy  can beat me 10-15 days after he beats me ?*
> Or Luffy meant i will surpass u but u know after i get to elbaf .



Believe it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ludi (May 28, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> .. all of which was before G5


It's like some people are actually thinking current Luffy would first have to lose a few times until he can use G5 again or something. While a Luffy who was more damaged than Kaido, after getting awakening for the first time, won. I'm confused man

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 28, 2022)

Luffy doing better in the poll than Akainu is in the other thread, and that’s all that matters 

Kaido could win low key

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Superstars (May 28, 2022)

More coping for Kaidoh.

Luffy held back. He waited for the citizens of Wano to get to safety and then he one-shotted Kaidoh. 

JoyBoy beats 100% Kaidoh 10/10.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (May 28, 2022)

I believe that G5 has enough power to take him down. Only question once again is stamina. It's unknown how long he can keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rp4lyf (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Luffy vs Kaido thread and me saying Luffy beating Kaido is off topic ??? This is the main topic if u have forgotten .
> 
> Also u seem to address only 2 of the comments not the Playing around one . why ?
> For Bolded , so u dont think Kaido > Luffy ??
> ...


Base Luffy took the attacks of Kaido better tha Gear 5 luffy. Read chapters 1036, and 1037.

We see in chapter 1045, one kaido club attack was enough to knock Gear 5 Luffy out of Gear 5. Where as in 1036, he took an attack similar to it without any problems.

Not just that but those air slashes kaido fired on luffy in chapter 1047, Base Luffy delfrctrd those with hisnbare hands in chapter 1037.

And after Luffy got use to Gear 5, Kaido could not do a thing to it.

See the evidence is there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, Kaidos comment on *only* Joyboy can beat him is not correct ?


Did _only_ Joyboy beat him? I can name 15 other people helping out the cause from the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (May 28, 2022)

KaidoBros backing up their Daddy and the Legion downplaying Luffy so they can still claim Zoro gives him extreme diff, what's new?

The only thing Kaido has that might help him is his endurance, and this is assuming G5 has a time limit. Peak for peak G5 Luffy literally smashes him. 

Oh, and pointing out that Luffy fainted after he KO'd Kaido doesn't really mean anything. Same thing happened with Zoro and Sanji. After they beat the bad guy then they rest, if the bad guy was still up then guess what? They wouldn't start resting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mihawk (May 28, 2022)

No matter who wins, we all lose.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2022)

“Luffy stans don’t exist”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> “Luffy stans don’t exist”


Tbh he’s right Apoo did sone major damage to Luffy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Did _only_ Joyboy beat him? I can name 15 other people helping out the cause from the top of my head.


JoyBoY did completely overpower him in his strongest form & break his horn . That's what getting beat means .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 28, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> “Luffy stans don’t exist”


Every damage Luffy took from the beginning( post udon ) did not magically disappear because he ate some food . Food is not the magic med that Zoro had . It gave him energy sure but there is no way Luffy was 100% like most of OL claims

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## featherine augustus (May 28, 2022)

Other than bajrung gun luffy is not beating kaido which Kaido can dodge. Till the end kaido was a superior fighter for most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (May 28, 2022)

Luffy came back from death with G5 and you are asking if he could beat Kaidou again if he was fresh ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (May 28, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Kaido actually meant ,only Joyboy can beat me 10-15 days after he beats me ?


Bruh 



I believe it's Kaido who sustains more damage but ever since their battle was over. the story is very clear Luffy surpasses Kaido. If they fought again Luffy has every advance haki in his arsenal on top of the deity fruit that the WG fear more than anything else, the fruit that only the imagination of the user is the only limitation. I believe it negates any argument about Kaido being injured by someone else since Luffy was learning bit by bit instead of being complete. The reason Oda made Kaido fight another opponent is that our main guy is not ready but after they fought and won Luffy had already acquired all the tools that he needs to beat Kaido. The outcome of the rematch is a legitimate win by Luffy rather than with an asterisk.


People here saying next arc Luffy will for sure surpass Kaido. but like what happens between Luffy beating Kaido's previous arc and Luffy at the start of the new arc? Nothing. Luffy is the same since he never train or fought anyone to grow even stronger. 




featherine augustus said:


> Other than bajrung gun luffy is not beating kaido which Kaido can dodge. Till the end kaido was a superior fighter for most part.


Changing the personality of Kaido is already telling that Luffy is superior.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## featherine augustus (May 28, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Changing the personality of Kaido is already telling that Luffy is superior.


What? lol


----------



## Kylo Ren (May 28, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> What? lol


Kaido achieves his status of Yonko and WS by not dodging but by proving he is stronger than everyone else. If he dodges it, it only tells us his strongest attack will be defeated by someone's strongest attack. Don't you think it means admitting inferiority? It's like Roger prepared the strongest attack and WB dodged it cause he is scared of the outcome that he may lose. he could win by dodging but the RESPECT is not there anymore and Kaido's win has an asterisk now just like with Luffy now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 29, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Kaido achieves his status of Yonko and WS by not dodging but by proving he is stronger than everyone else. If he dodges it, it only tells us his strongest attack will be defeated by someone's strongest attack. Don't you think it means admitting inferiority? It's like Roger prepared the strongest attack and WB dodged it cause he is scared of the outcome that he may lose. he could win by dodging but the RESPECT is not there anymore and Kaido's win has an asterisk now just like with Luffy now.


Is Tyson Fury an inferior boxer compared to Deontay Wilder because Wilder hits harder than him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Is Tyson Fury an inferior boxer compared to Deontay Wilder because Wilder hits harder than him?


If Tyson Fury guy admits that only Wilder can beat him then probably is . I don't watch boxing & have no idea who this guy is btw


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 29, 2022)

Gear 5 Luffy is clearly stronger than Kaido.

Man was laughing, "having fun" and fooling around generally as he was playing around with his new powers, even trying to figure out names for attacks he is using for the first time ever.

And the moment he decided to be serious, he waited for Momo to move the island out of the way and ended the fight right there.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> If Tyson Fury guy admits that only Wilder can beat him then probably is . I don't watch boxing & have no idea who this guy is btw


My point was that just because someone has a stronger punch, doesn't mean he automatically wins an encounter with a better fighter. Deontay Wilder probably has top 3 knockout power in history. He still lost to Tyson Fury because Fury is a superior fighter, despite having a disadvantage in power. Just because Luffy's strongest attack overpowers Kaido's, doesn't mean he is the better fighter or that he wins 1v1.

You guys keep trying to frame it as a punch vs punch scenario where there are so many more factors to consider in a fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> My point was that just because someone has a stronger punch, doesn't mean he automatically wins an encounter with a better fighter. Deontay Wilder probably has top 3 knockout power in history. He still lost to Tyson Fury because Fury is a superior fighter, despite having a disadvantage in power. Just because Luffy's strongest attack overpowers Kaido's, doesn't mean he is the better fighter or that he wins 1v1.
> 
> You guys keep trying to frame it as a punch vs punch scenario where there are so many more factors to consider in a fight.


But it's not JUST BECAUSE Luffy overpowered Kaidos strongest attack , there r lot more here .
1. BG did not just overpower Kaido in a HAKI clash , BG actually send Kaido to shadow realm with his horn broken . This proves that Luffys offense ( advCoC ? ) is above Kaidos offense noticably .

2. Luffys advCoA was strong enough to not get melted by Kaidos final form as Kaido suggested. So, Luffys haki game is strong enough to negates Kaidos final form magma .
3. Kaido signature advCoC attacks was not enough to keep G5 down ( even tho Luffys focus on the battle was all over the place ) and Kaido connected a lot , I mean a lot of them , back to back . This Shows Luffys def is way way way better now & Kaidos attack just not as effective anymore .
4 . Stamina is where Kaido has a huge lead , and this is the only reason why Kaido may win by out lasting G5  . But seeing Luffy can kick start his G5 makes me think when both r fresh , Kaido will have way more stamina but at the  same time Luffys  G5 kickstart number & duration should improve too .
5. Speed , is where things get weird . G4 Luffy & Kaido was fighting toe to toe with attack exchange , yet G5 Luffy got hit by every fkin attack that Kaido used . Luffys not so focused mentally in G5 makes it hard to determine how fast G5 is . But it should be logical to assume G5 is faster than G4( small or big we have yet to see ) but no feats for that as of now cause of Luffys playing around mindset .
6. Finally the most imp one is , Kaido & Luffys own word goes to Luffys/Joyboys favor .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> Luffy came back from death with G5 and you are asking if he could beat Kaidou again if he was fresh ?


OL has gone insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 29, 2022)

Get your ass over here @OG sama

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (May 29, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Is Tyson Fury an inferior boxer compared to Deontay Wilder because Wilder hits harder than him?


Are you serious? Comparing shounen fighting with rl boxing

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Joe Maiafication (May 29, 2022)

Which Luffy ?

New World Luffy or Joyboy Luffy ?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (May 29, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Which Luffy ?
> 
> New World Luffy or Joyboy Luffy ?


Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (May 29, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Yes.




New World Luffy < Kaido

Joyboy Luffy  > Kaido

Joyboy Luffy toying with Luffy all these while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

@o0Shinthi0o making excuses for Luffy's focus during G5?



He got owned even when his focus was on Kaido.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> @o0Shinthi0o making excuses for Luffy's focus during G5?
> 
> 
> 
> He got owned even when his focus was on Kaido.


Why r u not showing Luffy bouncing on the ground too busy naming his attack while Kaido is on the floor holding his face ?? Or the time when Luffy had his eyes closed and Kaido ate him or the time when just after getting back up and jumping in joy Kaido attack . Was Luffys focus was on Kaido there ?? It's a do or die fight and Luffy is doing that mid fight goes to show u how Luffys focus is all over the place .
Also , u mention Luffy got owned but yet it failed to KO him even in 1000000 tries .


Edit : also , all those said owning was still not enough to Keep Luffy down while the very first serious attack ended Kaido . Quality >>> Quantity .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 29, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> Luffy came back from death with G5 and you are asking if he could beat Kaidou again if he was fresh ?


Kaido in theory would have to kill Luffy twice. But we’ve only ever seen him kill/defeat weaker versions of Luffy than who we are comparing him to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Why r u not showing Luffy bouncing on the ground too busy naming his attack while Kaido is on the floor holding his face ?? Or the time when Luffy had his eyes closed and Kaido ate him or the time when just after getting back up and jumping in joy Kaido attack . Was Luffys focus was on Kaido there ?? It's a do or die fight and Luffy is doing that mid fight goes to show u how Luffys focus is all over the place .
> Also , u mention Luffy got owned but yet it failed to KO him even in 1000000 tries .
> 
> 
> Edit : also , all those said owning was still not enough to Keep Luffy down while the very first serious attack ended Kaido . Quality >>> Quantity .


I show you panels of Luffy's focus being there and your answer is "well what about the times when his focus wasn't there?" 

Really?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> “Luffy stans don’t exist”



Wisdom has spoken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

Luffybros doing their best Legion impression

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Every damage Luffy took from the beginning( post udon ) did not magically disappear because he ate some food . Food is not the magic med that Zoro had . It gave him energy sure but there is no way Luffy was 100% like most of OL claims



Luffy has a mythical zoan fruit so even if food just gave him energy, that's energy he can use to regen himself. We clearly see healing powers in effect during the Kaido fight itself (1045)

It also explains why his teeth magically grew back after drinking milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Wisdom has spoken.



Stop leading the kids astray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2022)

Yes.

Kaidou may have taken a gauntlet. But his speed, DC and durability didn't dip. At most just his stamina.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Stop leading the kids astray



Dead Luffy actually one tapped Kaidou.

Blame Oda.

Reactions: GODA 6


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> I show you panels of Luffy's focus being there and your answer is "well what about the times when his focus wasn't there?"
> 
> Really?


yes really . The fight consist of all the panels not the  one that u select .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy has a mythical zoan fruit so even if food just gave him energy, that's energy he can use to regen himself. We clearly see healing powers in effect during the Kaido fight itself (1045)
> 
> It also explains why his teeth magically grew back after drinking milk.


So, r u telling me that if Luffy was at 100% and not dead when he started G5 he should do a lot lot better ????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, r u telling me that if Luffy was at 100% and not dead when he started G5 he should do a lot lot better ????



Obviously if he started with G5 he'd do better but so does a fresh Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (May 29, 2022)

As much as I hate the whole trend of 'Bajrang Gun' being the fallback answer for every Luffy fight, that's really the key to this battle. Even if a less fatigued Kaido survives the blow it's doubtful that he'd be able to fight at the same level afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Obviously if he started with G5 he'd do better but so does a fresh Kaido.


thank u


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> yes really . The fight consist of all the panels not the  one that u select .


Did I _not _include every panel this discussion?


*Spoiler*: __ 






Lmao said:


> Kaido was dominating G5 Luffy prior to the last attack. The hit ratio is not even close. *Even if you include the Dragon panels Kaido still comes out on top.*







The ones I posted in my last reply were specifically addressing Luffy's focus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Did I _not _include every panel this discussion?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I may have missed where u posted the panel where Luffy was busy with naming his attack & bouncing on the ground while Kaido was on the floor with his hand on his face ,care to show me ?


----------



## featherine augustus (May 29, 2022)

Kylo Ren said:


> Kaido achieves his status of Yonko and WS by not dodging but by proving he is stronger than everyone else. If he dodges it, it only tells us his strongest attack will be defeated by someone's strongest attack. Don't you think it means admitting inferiority? It's like Roger prepared the strongest attack and WB dodged it cause he is scared of the outcome that he may lose. he could win by dodging but the RESPECT is not there anymore and Kaido's win has an asterisk now just like with Luffy now.


Yeah by getting k.o.ed bunch of times plus eating in between plus not lifting an island which consumes stamina lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> I may have missed where u posted the panel where Luffy was busy with naming his attack & bouncing on the ground while Kaido was on the floor with his hand on his face ,care to show me ?


This?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Yeah by getting k.o.ed bunch of times plus eating in between plus not lifting an island which consumes stamina lol


imagine not being dead b4 start fighting , yewwww


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> This?


Exactly , look how focused & determined Luffy is here .It looks like Luffy sure knows it's a do or die situation & totally did not lose focus on this situation . Nope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## featherine augustus (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> imagine not being dead b4 start fighting , yewwww


??


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> ??


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Exactly , look how focused & determined Luffy is here .It looks like Luffy sure knows it's a do or die situation & totally did not lose focus on this situation . Nope


That panel does not invalidate what happened next.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> That panel does not invalidate what happened next.


but that panel did show his focus was all over the place , now did it not Lmao -kun


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> but that panel did show his focus was all over the place , now did it not Lmao -kun


It shows his focus is all over the place when not engaging Kaido in combat, is he bouncing or laughing in the panels he was losing to Kaido?


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> It shows his focus is all over the place when not engaging Kaido in combat, is he bouncing or laughing in the panels he was losing to Kaido?


So, this was a tea break time then ? my bad my bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> So, this was a tea break time then ? my bad my bad


Kaido was not serious since he was flirting with Luffy


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (May 29, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Kaido was not serious since he was flirting with Luffy


Who would not ? just look at Luffy , god-damn


----------



## stealthblack (May 29, 2022)

I'm gonna say luffy


----------



## Unresponsive (May 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy has a mythical zoan fruit so even if food just gave him energy, that's energy he can use to regen himself. We clearly see healing powers in effect during the Kaido fight itself (1045)
> 
> It also explains why his teeth magically grew back after drinking milk.


agreed theres also the fact how he got chest melted and literally walked it off in a couple of minutes after his surgery was done


----------



## Unresponsive (May 29, 2022)

ah


Louis-954 said:


> - Dodge it instead.
> - Not get 1-shot by it since he wouldn't be on deaths door after a 17 opponent gauntlet + stamina being sapped from carrying an island the entire time.
> - Etc
> 
> Put your critical thinking cap on.


ah yes dodge an attack the size of an island. Ah yes survive an attack that could destroy an island thats hurting you from the inside. And kaido was stomping the nine akayza with 0 problem they barely did damage to him and only reopened the wound he had. Kaido literally destroyed all of his opponents multiple times except luffy.


----------



## Unresponsive (May 29, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> Why would he have to deal with it? He could put luffy down before he even pulls it out. Hes done so multiple times already, while being nerfed from fighting like 15 other people and carrying an island.


dog hes using flame clouds to carrying a island even a 8 year old momonousuke did that. not to literally forget he was buffed STOMPING the 15 people he embarrassed the akayza nine with 0 effort and nerfed most of them leaving them on the bring of death. And theres also luffy who fought about what 100-1000 soldiers before even arriving to rooftop


----------



## Vinsmoke31 (May 29, 2022)

TraxCantBeStopped said:


> dog hes using flame clouds to carrying a island even a 8 year old momonousuke did that. not to literally forget he was buffed STOMPING the 15 people he embarrassed the akayza nine with 0 effort and nerfed most of them leaving them on the bring of death. And theres also luffy who fought about what 100-1000 soldiers before even arriving to rooftop


1. 28 year old momo did it for a fraction of the time.

2. He may have stomped those 15 people but they all did damage to him and drained his stamina.

3. Sanji and jinbei fought most of those soldiers to maintain luffys stamina


----------



## Unresponsive (May 29, 2022)

Vinsmoke31 said:


> 1. 28 year old momo did it for a fraction of the time.
> 
> 2. He may have stomped those 15 people but they all did damage to him and drained his stamina.
> 
> 3. Sanji and jinbei fought most of those soldiers to maintain luffys stamina


1. momo is floating onishigima rn in the manga so he still did it

2. they didn't do plenty of damage kaido literally harassed him kiku had a chance of learning oden 2ss and kaido decided to nerf that chance

3. Yeah but im tab before like on the sea to the beginning of onishigima to where they're trying to go to rooftop. And it shows luffy running plenty of times all the way to floor 5. Not to forget udon and recruiting people and his training


----------



## OG sama (May 29, 2022)

Code said:


> Get your ass over here @OG sama


Luffy wins will always be the real answer.

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2022)

the overkill by BG was waaay too big for Kaido to have a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Duhul10 (May 29, 2022)

People talking about serious/ non serious Joyboy didn't actually understand Joyboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaido would win as he would take advantage of Luffy's Gears 4 and 5 fatigue and deliver the death blow on the weaken Luffy.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 2, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> the overkill by BG was waaay too big for Kaido to have a chance


Now that Kaido lost to that attack, are you gonna finally admit the fist is Island sized?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Now that Kaido lost to that attack, are you gonna finally admit the fist is Island sized?


it clearly wasnt island-*sized*

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 2, 2022)

This isn't even Luffy wank. It's clearly an attempt at Kaido downplay to move the goal post for future villains. Give it a rest there's no character alive that's eclipsing Kaido besides Luffy & Teach. He already confirmed he's stronger than EVERYONE else alive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaido can’t defeat Luffy anymore.

they both fight until they’re somewhat exhausted and then Luffy uses g5 to rejuvenate his stamina and strength before the same canonical outcome in the manga happens again. Luffy can’t lose since if you killed him, he comes back via awakening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Kaido can’t defeat Luffy anymore.
> 
> they both fight until they’re somewhat exhausted and then Luffy uses g5 to rejuvenate his stamina and strength before the same canonical outcome in the manga happens again. Luffy can’t lose since if you killed him, he comes back via awakening.


Kaido could've just crushed Luffy's heart but he thought Luffy was dead. He would double tap in a rematch & crush his heart so no revive. Kaido beats him if both are 100%.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kaido could've just crushed Luffy's heart but he thought Luffy was dead. He would double tap in a rematch & crush his heart so no revive. Kaido beats him if both are 100%.






The fight could have literally ended here if Luffy was bloody enough.
What's stopping him from literally ripping and tearing out all of Kaido's internal organs here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> The fight could have literally ended here if Luffy was bloody enough.
> What's stopping him from literally ripping and tearing out all of Kaido's internal organs here?


The fact that Kaido's body isn't as weak as you're assuming. It most likely compresses like a Snakes does hence why Luffy could only expand so much. Luffy already tried that didn't work.

Anyways in a rematch he'd know not to consume Luffy anyways obviously.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> The fact that Kaido's body isn't as weak as you're assuming. *It most likely compresses like a Snakes does hence why Luffy could only expand so much. Luffy already tried that didn't work.*
> 
> Anyways in a rematch he'd know not to consume Luffy anyways obviously.


No that's headcanon, only reason Luffy didn't try that is because this is a One Piece manga, not a seinen.

And so in a One Piece situation crushing Luffy's heart will never be a part of Kaido's moveset just like how Luffy won't rip Kaido's internal to shreds when presented with the opportunity.

In a rematch Luffy won't even be temporarily knocked out of G5 because he wouldn't have taken all that accumulated damage he had to go through when he hasn't awakened yet.

Heck how does Kaido even seriously damage Gear 5 Luffy? We saw that his Hakkes and club swins were doing jackshit against his toonforce/rubbery defenses, and even with his Boro breathe Luffy just recovers like Toon force.

Kaido's wing slashes were already easily blocked by Base form luffy with Ryou and the only reason he was given the chance to attack luffy's body directly with it was when Luffy was charging up an attack and holding on to Kaido, and even then the damage from the wind slashes did not even come off as severe.

Heck Gear 5 Luffy was also physically stronger than Kaido seeing how he easily throws Kaido around, Jumps rope with Kaido, and Kaido can't break his grip at all with his strength the moment G5 Luffy grabs him.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> No that's headcanon, only reason Luffy didn't try that is because this is a One Piece manga, not a seinen.
> 
> And so in a One Piece situation crushing Luffy's heart will never be a part of Kaido's moveset just like how Luffy won't rip Kaido's internal to shreds when presented with the opportunity.
> 
> ...


It's headcanon that Luffy can rip through Kaido. If he could then why didn't he? How do you guys call other explanations headcanon while failing to see how your own's is headcanon because it didn't happen in the story? It's clear Luffy couldn't & that's why he didn't.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> *It's headcanon that Luffy can rip through Kaido. If he could then why didn't he? How do you guys call other explanations headcanon while failing to see how your own's is headcanon because it didn't happen in the story? It's clear Luffy couldn't & that's why he didn't.*


Because it is a fucking One Piece manga not some seinen?

Use your brain the fuck.

You think if Luffy can literally play Jumprope with Kaido he can't tear his organs apart when inside him? You don't even have common sense at this point.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2022)

Kaido is nothing to G5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Because it is a fucking One Piece manga not some seinen?
> 
> Use your brain the fuck.
> 
> *You think if Luffy can literally play Jumprope with Kaido he can't tear his organs apart when inside him? You don't even have common sense at this point.*


You're seriously calling my point headcanon because it isn't confirmed while failing to see how yours also applies to that logic? Wtf?  Idgaf what it is, it didn't happen WHEN he attempted it so he couldn't. That's a fact. Don't be a hypocrite.

You're being a hypocrite...

*You realize that doesn't happen in a rematch don't you? If Kaido crushes his heart we don't have this argument to begin with.*


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2022)

Can't see why G5 Larry can't just expand into a giant inside Kaido's stomach, like how Nardo was eaten by Orochimaru's snake and inflated it with hundreds of clones to bust it open

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Because it is a fucking One Piece manga not some seinen?
> 
> Use your brain the fuck.
> 
> You think if Luffy can literally play Jumprope with Kaido he can't tear his organs apart when inside him? You don't even have common sense at this point.


Also, you realize by you saying that I can say the fight could've ended when Kaido first caught Luffy in his mouth as he's weak to sharp attacks. Kaido could've haki'd his teeth & chewed Luffy to pieces but "tHiS iNs'T A sEiNeN"

Stop being hypocritical.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jun 3, 2022)

How is this still going? 

Luffy surpassed Kaido, G5 was literally made to surpass the YONK

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> You're seriously calling my point headcanon because it isn't confirmed while failing to see how yours also applies to that logic? Wtf?  Idgaf what it is, it didn't happen WHEN he attempted it so he couldn't. That's a fact. Don't be a hypocrite.
> 
> You're being a hypocrite...
> 
> How do the two even correlate? It just means Luffy can lift his weight? Do you think because Body builders can lift other body builders like a piece of paper that they can also rip them in half too? Use YOUR brain. You don't even make sense.


You were the first one bringing up the point that Kaido will crush Luffy's heart.

Don't make stupid arguments if you aren't ready to face counterarguments.

We do know that Kaido's internal organs are much weaker than his tough exterior because that's the whole fucking point the Supernovas were devising ways to bypass his external defenses, if his internal organs were as hard or tougher than his external body well then what's the fucking point??

If people like preawakening Law, Kidd and Killer could hurt/damage Kaido internally even from the outside, it doesn't need to be proven that gear 5 Luffy who scales FAR above them and has physical strenght surpassing even Kaido's can easily rip his organs to shreds when he was literally IN his internal organs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Can't see why G5 Larry can't just expand into a giant inside Kaido's stomach, like how Nardo was eaten by Orochimaru's snake and inflated it with hundreds of clones to bust it open


And I don't see why Kaido couldn't just apply Haki to his teeth & chew Luffy to pieces instead of swallowing him to begin with. Because obviously, the author isn't gonna end kill the main character.

You guys seriously gotta stop this. You literally fail to realize how horrible this shoulda could a logic is.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> *Also, you realize by you saying that I can say the fight could've ended when Kaido first caught Luffy in his mouth as he's weak to sharp attacks. Kaido could've haki'd his teeth & chewed Luffy to pieces but "tHiS iNs'T A sEiNeN"*
> 
> Stop being hypocritical.


Because Luffy has been tanking all his sharp attacks and they didn't work on him.

Stop being stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> And I don't see why Kaido couldn't just apply Haki to his teeth & chew Luffy to pieces instead of swallowing him to begin with. Because obviously, the author isn't gonna end kill the main character.
> 
> *You guys seriously gotta stop this. You literally fail to realize how horrible this shoulda could a logic is.*


Then don't bring retarded arguments like Kaido can just crush Luffy's heart and cry like a toddler when people bring up counterarguments.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> *You were the first one bringing up the point that Kaido will crush Luffy's heart.*
> 
> Don't make stupid arguments if you aren't ready to face counterarguments.
> 
> ...


Because you made a statement that Kaido couldn't defeat Luffy anymore which was already headcanon to begin with. If it's 1on1 always bet on Kaido not 17on1.

I did & I ripped that dumb argument to pieces.

Had Kaido chewed him instead of swallow him to begin with we wouldn't even be having this discussion. See how that dumb ass logic works?

^


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Because Luffy has been tanking all his sharp attacks and they didn't work on him.
> 
> Stop being stupid.


No the he hasn't. A kanabo isn't sharp. It's tips are dull unlike his teeth. That fodder wind attack that Zoro & Killer dealt with worked on Luffy.

Stop being stupid.


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> You take the short bus to school that's for sure.
> 
> Gosh you are dense.


You know you logic is trash that's why you're resorting to insults. Typical.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> No the he hasn't. A kanabo isn't sharp. It's tips are dull unlike his teeth. That fodder wind attack that Zoro & Killer death with worked on Luffy.
> 
> Stop being stupid.


Show me when has Kaido coated his teeth in Haki? Go on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> You know you logic is trash that's why you're resorting to insults. Typical.


I am trying to match your wavelength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Show me when has Kaido coated his teeth in Haki? Go on.


It's part of his BODY lmfao how far are you willing to prove how retarded your logic is.

Zoro can literally channel Haki into his sword through his mouth with he holds with his TEETH but somehow a more experienced Haki user like Kaido can't?

Get the f out dude. We're done here. You're clearly just biased at this point.


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> I am trying to match your wavelength.


No you started that dumb ass rip organs out logic. I'm following YOUR wavelength.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Because you made a statement that Kaido couldn't defeat Luffy anymore which was already headcanon to begin with. If it's 1on1 always bet on Kaido not 17on1.
> 
> I did & I ripped that dumb argument to pieces.
> 
> ...


Anyways Luffy beat the shit out of Kaido as per canon and the narrator declares him as the winner in the end not Kaido.

As per canon, Luffy destroys Kaido.

There we go.



ShWanks said:


> No you started that dumb ass rip organs out logic. I'm following YOUR wavelength.


Did you say that Kaido can simply crush Luffy's heart first, or did I say that Luffy could have ripped Kaido's organs out first?

Answer the question.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Anyways Luffy beat the shit out of Kaido as per canon and the narrator declares him as the winner in the end not Kaido.
> 
> And Winner needs no excuses.
> 
> ...


If it's 1on1 always bet on Kaido lol. Luffy didn't do it 1v1 tho so I don't care.

"If it's ONE on ONE always bet on Kaido"

In 17 v 1 I agree

Agreed.



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Did you say that Kaido can simply crush Luffy's heart first, or did I say that Luffy could have ripped Kaido's organs out first?
> 
> Answer the question.


Yes, I said Luffy can't respawn if Kaido crushes his heart like he stated he could do while Luffy is unconscious like he did the first time he KO'D him with Ragnarok. I used something that was mentioned in the manga NOT headcanon. Luffy can literally be defeated before his heart respawns him if it's destroyed before that happens.  It was in response to you saying Kaido can't beat him do to his heart respawning him.

^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> If it's 1on1 always bet on Kaido lol. Luffy didn't do it 1v1 tho so I don't care.
> 
> "If it's ONE on ONE always bet on Kaido"
> 
> ...


Gear 5 Luffy beat Kaido in a 1v1.

The narrator declares Luffy as the victor.


Luffy won the fight as per canon, deal with it.



ShWanks said:


> Yes, I said Luffy can't respawn if Kaido crushes his heart like he stated he could do while Luffy is unconscious like he did the first time he KO'D him with Ragnarok. I used something that was mentioned in the manga NOT headcanon. Luffy can literally be defeated before his heart respawns him if it's destroyed before that happens.  It was in response to you saying Kaido can't beat him do to his heart respawning him.
> 
> ^


So you admit you were the first one who brought in headcanon. You were the one starting the bad logics, not me.

Kaido has never shown the ability to crush hearts nor stated to do be able to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Gear 5 Luffy beat Kaido in a 1v1.
> 
> The narrator declares Luffy as the victor.
> 
> ...


Not a 100% Kaido. Luffy got stamina boost while Kaido didn't. He wouldn't get said boost if Kaido double tapped.

Yep after Kaido ran a gauntlet.

I have no problem with it. I'm just stating manga facts. Seems like YOU can't deal with it. If it's one on one always bet on Kaido 



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So you admit you were the first one who brought in headcanon. You were the one starting the bad logics, not me.


No I admitted YOU we're the first one too when you made the headcanon assumption that Kaido can't defeat Luffy anymore that was never confirmed by Oda. You literally were deal with it & stop being proud.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Not a 100% Kaido. Luffy got stamina boost while Kaido didn't. He wouldn't get said boost if Kaido double tapped.
> 
> Yep after Kaido ran a gauntlet.
> 
> I have no problem with it. I'm just stating manga facts. Seems like YOU can't deal with it. If it's one on one always bet on Kaido


In the final battle of the skies, Luffy wins Kaido.



ShWanks said:


> No I admitted YOU we're the first one too when you made the headcanon assumption that Kaido can't defeat Luffy anymore that was never confirmed by Oda. You literally were deal with it & stop being proud.


Oda confirmed that Luffy is the victor of the fight in the end.

Luffy > Kaido is canon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jun 3, 2022)

Kaido lost. 
Stop the cope lads.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So you admit you were the first one who brought in headcanon. You were the one starting the bad logics, not me.
> 
> *Kaido has never shown the ability to crush hearts nor stated to do be able to do so.*


This isn't going well for you just stop being proud and admit your ignorance already.



Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Oda confirmed that Luffy is the victor of the fight in the end.
> 
> Luffy > Kaido is canon.


Luffy defeating Kaido is canon. Luffy being stronger than Kaido was never mentioned. That's like saying Dressrossa Luffy > Cracker even tho Nami helped.

"If it's one one one always bet on Kaido"


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> This isn't going well for you just stop being proud and admit your ignorance already.


He was speculating, it doesn't proof that he could do it.


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> In the final battle of the skies, Luffy wins Kaido.


Yep after the gauntlet of the rooftop I agree.

"If it's one on one ALWAYS bet on Kaido"


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Luffy defeating Kaido is canon. Luffy being stronger than Kaido was never mentioned. That's like saying Dressrossa Luffy > Cracker even tho Nami helped.
> 
> "If it's one one one always bet on Kaido"




Luffy wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He was speculating, it doesn't proof that he could do it.


That's what you call it speculation? Lmao you're way too proud even when you get debunked with proof. I'm out 

"If it's one on one always bet on Kaido "


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Yep after the gauntlet of the rooftop I agree.
> 
> "If it's one on one ALWAYS bet on Kaido"


Luffy beat Kaido one on one though.



ShWanks said:


> That's what you call it speculation? Lmao you're way too proud even when you get debunked with proof. I'm out
> 
> "If it's one on one always bet on Kaido "


You keep saying you are out yet you still return, you lack determination?

Zoro said he is gonna take Kaido's head and fails, Scabbards say they are gonna slit Kaido's throat and the failed.

Kaido was no different, he failed to do everything he said he wanted to do.


Now Luffy said he was gonna send Kaido to hell and that actually happened.



"Victor: Strawhat Luffy"

Man.

Am I the only pure Luffy fan here who is debating for Luffy purely for the sake of Luffy, and not caught in between Admiral stans' and Yonko stans' agenda?  

Life is hard.

Luffy is now the tool of debate for Admiral and Yonko stans alike jeez.

@ShWanks

Anyways bro I apologize for getting too heated just now.

I shouldn't have been the one starting to make things personal.

My bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## featherine augustus (Jun 3, 2022)

Kaido has much better stamina and also better dura and speed too. Other than bajrung gun luffy is weaker. Bajrung gun can be dodged by Kaido also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Kaido has much better stamina and also better dura and speed too. Other than bajrung gun luffy is weaker. *Bajrung gun can be dodged by Kaido also*


ALOT of people fail to realize this. In a rematch Kaido wouldn't underestimate Luffy's strength & charge it head on lol. He'd snake around it with Future Sight & burn Luffy to a crisp mid attack. It was a clash of wills is what people fail to see.

Kaido is stronger & they can't accept it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kaido could've just crushed Luffy's heart but he thought Luffy was dead. He would double tap in a rematch & crush his heart so no revive. Kaido beats him if both are 100%.


Too bad he can’t do that against the current G5 Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2022)

kaido very high diff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> ALOT of people fail to realize this. In a rematch Kaido wouldn't underestimate Luffy's strength & charge it head on lol. He'd snake around it with Future Sight & burn Luffy to a crisp mid attack. It was a clash of wills is what people fail to see.
> 
> Kaido is stronger & they can't accept it.


They simply don't want to accept it lol. Most top tiers can dodge and have to dodge bajrung gun otherwise they are toast. It is a stationary type of attack for a reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

ShadoLord said:


> Too bad he can’t do that against the current G5 Luffy.


Okay Oda

If it's one on one always bet on Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 3, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> They simply don't want to accept it lol. Most top tiers can dodge and have to dodge bajrung gun otherwise they are toast. It is a stationary type of attack for a reason.


Yeah tho I do think characters who can't fly are royally screwed if they are on anything smaller than a country because he'd just take out their footing giving him an auto win cuz Luffy can grab hold to clouds lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 3, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Okay Oda
> 
> If it's one on one always bet on Kaido.


No problem average reader

people said in a one on one, never bet against Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 13, 2022)

Spoiler














Lol Kaido is back


----------

